# As The Driveler Turns....................



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2010)

Around & Around & Around  & Around we goooooooo


----------



## Resica (Jun 27, 2010)

*Driveler From Yankeeville*

Why Not?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2010)

Well, I guess it had to happen sooner or later....


----------



## Resica (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## wickedjester (Jun 27, 2010)

I think Yank Done started one...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2010)

A driveler started by a Penn State fan......
Oh well, toleration in moderation.


----------



## Resica (Jun 27, 2010)

Not so fast  my friend.  I see another one up there.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2010)

Resica said:


>



 


Oh yeah, Stars & Bars of course...........


----------



## Resica (Jun 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> A driveler started by a Penn State fan......
> Oh well, toleration in moderation.


 I like Ga. too.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> I think Yank Done started one...



ooopppsss, didn't see it........... maybe one of the mods'll lock this'en down for a bit then............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2010)

Resica said:


> I like Ga. too.


 
Now you're really asking for toleration..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ooopppsss, didn't see it........... maybe one of the mods'll lock this'en down for a bit then............


Or just mix em' together. They have those magic tools ya' know..


----------



## Resica (Jun 27, 2010)

Tech too!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2010)

Resica said:


> Tech too!


 
Don't have very high standards huh?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2010)

I sent word to get mine locked down for now..........


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2010)

Yo Miguel ...

tell me about that avatar!


----------



## Resica (Jun 27, 2010)

Can mine stand on it's own, or will it wither on the vine.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I sent word to get mine locked down for now..........



Whew! Those of us with split personalities was havin' a hard time with 2.


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2010)

Yo yankeedoodle....you forgot the ""


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2010)

Resica said:


> Can mine stand on it's own, or will it wither on the vine.



  I think you got the hang of it........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2010)

slip said:


> Yo Miguel ...
> 
> tell me about that avatar!


 
Persactly whatcha wanna know?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2010)

Oops, I merged em, but something went haywire...  

Yank, next one is yours!


----------



## Resica (Jun 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I sent word to get mine locked down for now..........



 My first Driveler Thread, maybe.


----------



## Resica (Jun 27, 2010)

Resica said:


> My first Driveler Thread, maybe.



 Short lived indeed, maybe next time!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Oops, I merged em, but something went haywire...
> 
> Yank, next one is yours!


 
I've told you time and time again not to try and hit them keyboard buttons with your toes like Snowy does......


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2010)

Resica said:


> Short lived indeed, maybe next time!!





As I said, next one is yours! Sorry bout that!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've told you time and time again not to try and hit them keyboard buttons with your toes like Snowy does......




I know, I know!!!  


Nite folks, for real!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Whew! Those of us with split personalities was havin' a hard time with 2.


  



Nicodemus said:


> Oops, I merged em, but something went haywire...
> 
> Yank, next one is yours!


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Persactly whatcha wanna know?



um...what is it? what it is from?


Night Nick..


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2010)

Resica said:


> My first Driveler Thread, maybe.



 I sowwyyy!!! 

Ok, I'm outta here folks, dutifuldaughter mode tomorrow!


----------



## Resica (Jun 27, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> As I said, next one is yours! Sorry bout that!!



I may not make it to the next one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2010)

slip said:


> um...what is it? what it is from?
> 
> 
> Night Nick..


 
Google my screen name, then follow the links.. If you get a chance, read the books.


----------



## Resica (Jun 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I sowwyyy!!!


Don't be !


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 27, 2010)

Resica said:


> I may not make it to the next one.



stop whining


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 27, 2010)

hello anybody here


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 27, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hello anybody here



We need to talk

Also I just found out Cervantes was Spanish for Carter


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 27, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> We need to talk
> 
> Also I just found out Cervantes was Spanish for Carter



wut


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 27, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> We need to talk
> 
> Also I just found out Cervantes was Spanish for Carter



pappilions last name was carter


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> wut


 
Howdy cuz...


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 27, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> wut



Miguel and I may be related to you

If you look back through history,You are from Spanish decendants


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy cuz...



who are u


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 27, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> pappilions last name was carter



PAPPILLION and I are twin brothers.Our last name is not carter,Its Carter


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy cuz...



He may be your grandson....


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 27, 2010)

im going to facebook im confuzzled


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> He may be your grandson....


 
I understand your sister is still a little peeved over that incident too..


----------



## Resica (Jun 27, 2010)

Any relation to Jimmy?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2010)

Resica said:


> Any relation to Jimmy?


 
NO!!! he's from the French Carters........Cartier..


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I understand your sister is still a little peeved over that incident too..



Yeah,she is.Im thinking that is why she moved away

What are your thoughts on the whole situation?


----------



## Resica (Jun 27, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> stop whining



Nice spelling youngster!!    You're really getting the hang of it.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> NO!!! he's from the French Carters........Cartier..



Seth or me and Pappi


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Seth or me and Pappi


 
Jimmy, you idjit, try and keep up...


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 27, 2010)

Resica said:


> Nice spelling youngster!!    You're really getting the hang of it.



We have been working with him all summer.

He's really trying hard.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Jimmy, you idjit, try and keep up...



Im worried about Seth,this may all be too much for him at one time


----------



## Resica (Jun 27, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> We have been working with him all summer.
> 
> He's really trying hard.


You folks are doing an outstanding job. Keep up the good work with him!!!


----------



## 243Savage (Jun 27, 2010)

Life lesson #34....

When wearing sandals, sunblock should also be applied to the tops of your feet.  


Ow, ow, ow, ow, ow, ow, ow


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 27, 2010)

243Savage said:


> Life lesson #34....
> 
> When wearing sandals, sunblock should also be applied to the tops of your feet.
> 
> ...



Ouch!

slip and I are headed that way soon to whip that bear and wolf


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2010)

243Savage said:


> Life lesson #34....
> 
> When wearing sandals, sunblock should also be applied to the tops of your feet.
> 
> ...


 
You need to take a JT feet picture of those tanlines...


----------



## Otis (Jun 27, 2010)

243Savage said:


> Life lesson #34....
> 
> When wearing sandals, sunblock should also be applied to the tops of your feet.
> 
> ...


 


This coming from a goberment employee


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2010)

243Savage said:


> Life lesson #34....
> 
> When wearing sandals, sunblock should also be applied to the tops of your feet.
> 
> ...



I still think my pressure washer incident hurt worse,  but we'll wait till we see how much skin you lose.


----------



## 243Savage (Jun 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need to take a JT feet picture of those tanlines...



Here ya go.  

I was on the river all day and got slap burnt up.


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2010)

243Savage said:


> Life lesson #34....
> 
> When wearing sandals, sunblock should also be applied to the tops of your feet.
> 
> ...


what...did it get above 70 up there or something?


wickedjester said:


> Ouch!
> 
> slip and I are headed that way soon to whip that bear and wolf





Otis said:


> This coming from a goberment employee


pot meet kettle


243Savage said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> I was on the river all day and got slap burnt up.



OH GAWD...careful what you ask for Miguel


----------



## 243Savage (Jun 27, 2010)

slip said:


> OH GAWD...careful what you ask for Miguel



If'n ya want, I can zoom out so you can see my purty sunburt big toes.


----------



## Otis (Jun 27, 2010)

Self just stole my keys and last bottle. He ran out the door yelling tequilla makes her clothes come off.


----------



## Otis (Jun 27, 2010)

243Savage said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> I was on the river all day and got slap burnt up.


 


243Savage said:


> If'n ya want, I can zoom out so you can see my purty sunburt big toes.


 


I am truely speechless. Well not really, but you are an admin so I will zip it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2010)

Otis said:


> This coming from a goberment employee


 
He out ranks you idjit. Better shut up before your DD date gets extended.



243Savage said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> I was on the river all day and got slap burnt up.


 
JT will be proud of that one...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 27, 2010)

over 10,000 ft in the air and still manage to get on the driveler.... see what ya'll did to me!!!!


----------



## Otis (Jun 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He out ranks you idjit. Better shut up before your DD date gets extended.
> 
> 
> 
> JT will be proud of that one...


 


He is a civiallian now. He knows what we think of them. 





YaraG. said:


> over 10,000 ft in the air and still manage to get on the driveler.... see what ya'll did to me!!!!


 


Make sure to say hi to jack if you see him!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 27, 2010)

Otis said:


> He is a civiallian now. He knows what we think of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No Jack while flying.... I'm trying not to throw up on the poor man next to me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2010)

gee....night y'all....


----------



## Otis (Jun 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> gee....night y'all....


 

What????  It ain't morning yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2010)

Otis said:


> What????  It ain't morning yet.



It's comin fast Take care!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> over 10,000 ft in the air and still manage to get on the driveler.... see what ya'll did to me!!!!



Hi Yara! 
Sorry we didn't get to meet. You flying back to Jersey?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi


 
AGAIN????


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hi Yara!
> Sorry we didn't get to meet. You flying back to Jersey?



It's ok Robert... next time. I am on my way back to Jersey for a little while but I'll be right back.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> It's ok Robert... next time. I am on my way back to Jersey for a little while but I'll be right back.



sorry, was window shopping for tree stands. 
Have a safe trip home!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 27, 2010)

Howdy folks!!.......Just got internet connection back after the last round of rain here!!

Got in from the lake camping trip earlier today, and finally got everything unloaded!!...........Got online for a minute before the rain kicked us offline!!!

Hope all is well with everyone tonight!!


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 27, 2010)

243Savage said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> I was on the river all day and got slap burnt up.



Bigfoot needs to wax his hairy burnt feet...


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 27, 2010)

Jersey is safe and sound on the ground in NYC....should be home in 90 minutes...


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Jersey is safe and sound on the ground in NYC....should be home in 90 minutes...



good to hear....you going to have her back down in time for the blast?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Jersey is safe and sound on the ground in NYC....should be home in 90 minutes...



good deal, Troy! 
I saw that picture of her and Timmay together. She's a tiny thing, ain't she?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> sorry, was window shopping for tree stands.
> Have a safe trip home!


Ouch.... a tree... not a patient?!?


TGattis said:


> Jersey is safe and sound on the ground in NYC....should be home in 90 minutes...


2:15 a.m. is when I rolled in.


slip said:


> good to hear....you going to have her back down in time for the blast?


Doesn't look promising....


rhbama3 said:


> good deal, Troy!
> I saw that picture of her and Timmay together. She's a tiny thing, ain't she?


5'3  ... 



Well folks... I made it in one soggy, wet, hot, frustrated (ALT airport), exhausted, and asleep piece. Time for bed... anyone wakes me up before 10am.... off with your head!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 28, 2010)

Mornin drive by...y'all have a good one.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 28, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ouch.... a tree... not a patient?!?
> 
> 2:15 a.m. is when I rolled in.
> 
> ...



Wake Up Woman!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 28, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Wake Up Woman!



What is _wrong_ with you?!?!?






Good monday morning peeps!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 28, 2010)

outfishhim said:


> what is _wrong_ with you?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



someone please put a bullet in my head.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 28, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> someone please put a bullet in my head.



There there BBQBaby...It'll be friday before you know it.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> There there BBQBaby...It'll be friday before you know it.



yeah yeah but in the meantime, bullet please.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 28, 2010)

I agree with Matty.........ugggghh..


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 28, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> yeah yeah but in the meantime, bullet please.



Do you have next monday off?



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I agree with Matty.........ugggghh..



You too!  


Guess I would feel that way too, if I had to go to work....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 28, 2010)

Mornin drive by. Busy day today....yall be good or at least good at it.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 28, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin drive by. Busy day today....yall be good or at least good at it.



Have a great day Neil!






Alright, gotta get the boy ready for VBS...talk to ya'll later!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Do you have next monday off?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yep... Friday through Tuesday...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 28, 2010)

Atlanta Airport 
You gotta love this one even if you've never lived in the South. Some of you will enjoy this more than others.... Southerners can be so polite! 
Overheard at Hartsfield International.  
Atlanta ATC: "Tower to Saudi Air 511 -- You are cleared to land eastbound on runway 9R 
Saudi Air: "Thank you Atlanta ATC. Acknowledge cleared to land on infidel's runway 9R - Allah be Praised." 
Atlanta ATC: "Tower to Iran Air 711 --You are cleared to land westbound on runway 9R." 
Iran Air: "Thank you Atlanta ATC. We are cleared to land on infidel's runway 9R. - Allah is Great." 
Pause... 
Saudi Air: " ATLANTA ATC - ATLANTA ATC" 
Atlanta ATC: "Go ahead Saudi Air 511.." 
Saudi Air: "YOU HAVE CLEARED BOTH OUR AIRCRAFTS FOR THE SAME RUNWAY GOING IN OPPOSITE DIRECTIONS. WE ARE ON A COLLISION COURSE. INSTRUCTIONS, PLEASE." 
Atlanta ATC: "Well bless your hearts.. And praise Jesus. Y'all be careful now and tell Allah "hey" for us --


----------



## Hankus (Jun 28, 2010)

WAKEY WAKEY HANDS OFF SNAKEY


----------



## Hankus (Jun 28, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Atlanta Airport
> You gotta love this one even if you've never lived in the South. Some of you will enjoy this more than others.... Southerners can be so polite!
> Overheard at Hartsfield International.
> Atlanta ATC: "Tower to Saudi Air 511 -- You are cleared to land eastbound on runway 9R
> ...



ats prety good rite ther


----------



## notnksnemor (Jun 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What is _wrong_ with you?!?!?:crazy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Referee runs from the sidelines blowing whistle........
Foul on OFH...................

What is the infraction you ask??????????

What else...........Double Drivelling!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2010)

243Savage said:


> Life lesson #34....
> 
> When wearing sandals, sunblock should also be applied to the tops of your feet.
> 
> ...




Idjit....try it with Crocs on, that way you get Polka Dotzzzzzzzz!!



YaraG. said:


> over 10,000 ft in the air and still manage to get on the driveler.... see what ya'll did to me!!!!



High!!




YaraG. said:


> No Jack while flying.... I'm trying not to throw up on the poor man next to me.



Flash him!!




Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi





Another idjit...


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 28, 2010)

slip said:


> good to hear....you going to have her back down in time for the blast?



The Blast may be a little soon Slip, but FPG may be a possibility only time will tell as I have no clue where I will be working when everything rolls around....as I tell everybody about my work schedule- I'm a mushroom they keep me in the dark and feed me crap....

Robert, She's tiny....and Tim is almost a giant he even made me look small and I'm 6'4", that boys momma must have put fetilizer in his shoes when he was growing up.

Morning everyone, got another tour guide trip today with a friend from Covington, maybe the storms and rain will allow us some time on the water before they come rolling thru this afternoon.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>





You hongry, are just ill...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 28, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You hongry, are just ill...



I was waiting on Tanner and Carter to quit screamin at each other.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I was waiting on Tanner and Carter to quit screamin at each other.



Its an hour later. They still going at it? 

Man, i do not want to go to work today. Ditto for being on call.


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 28, 2010)

Mornin!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 28, 2010)

mornin all


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 28, 2010)

Mornin y'all .... Out having breakfast with my babies.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 28, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin y'all .... Out having breakfast with my babies.



mornin yara


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 28, 2010)

morning everyone...anyone have a front end for a 97 Accord?


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 28, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> morning everyone...anyone have a front end for a 97 Accord?



Theres one on the swap and sell cheap


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 28, 2010)

It seems kinda quiet in here right now........ everybody must be eating dinner..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2010)

Afternoon Folks!!!! Haven't found Jury duty all that exciting, as of yet.


----------



## Sirduke (Jun 28, 2010)

Afternoon Drivelers, hows tricks?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> It seems kinda quiet in here right now........ everybody must be eating dinner..



Howdy Kentucky!!!

It sounds rather Dead to me

Off lunch brake and back to jury duty....have a good one....


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 28, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Theres one on the swap and sell cheap



You sir are one step away from going on another unpaid vacation!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 28, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Kentucky!!!
> 
> It sounds rather Dead to me
> 
> Off lunch brake and back to jury duty....have a good one....



Guilty!


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2010)

mornin...


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 28, 2010)

slip said:


> mornin...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 28, 2010)

slip said:


> mornin...



not according to the time stamp!   Afternoon!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 28, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> not according to the time stamp!   Afternoon!



sup


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 28, 2010)

quiet today!   Must be the Monday Blahs!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 28, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> quiet today!   Must be the Monday Blahs!



yea


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 28, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> You sir are one step away from going on another unpaid vacation!



Doh

I already quit my job Saturday...so technically they all unpaid right now


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2010)

afternoon, peeps!
Well, it's official. My old laptop is dead. i tried pulling keys off and cleaning them but now the puter will come on for about 2 seconds and then die. Guess i'll be getting the hard drive pulled and data moved to the new one the next chance i get.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 28, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Doh
> 
> I already quit my job Saturday...so technically they all unpaid right now



yikes


----------



## Sirduke (Jun 28, 2010)

Slow in here.


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Slow in here.



has been for a while...


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 28, 2010)

helloooooooo


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 28, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Doh
> 
> I already quit my job Saturday...so technically they all unpaid right now



Ya may wanna have something lined up next time before you go quitting!     Just sayin'


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, peeps!
> Well, it's official. My old laptop is dead. i tried pulling keys off and cleaning them but now the puter will come on for about 2 seconds and then die. Guess i'll be getting the hard drive pulled and data moved to the new one the next chance i get.



and what was it again that you spilled all over the puter?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2010)

Ya'll suck...just sayin...


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 28, 2010)

What up folks


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 28, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll suck...just sayin...



get in the basement and keep diging


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll suck...just sayin...





dougefresh said:


> What up folks



what up dood.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up folks



Hey yo Freshness!!





Seth carter said:


> get in the basement and keep diging




Boyyyyyyyy, you're cruising for a bruising...


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 28, 2010)

slip said:


> what up dood.



quack said your next to be put in the basement


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 28, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey yo Freshness!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



byou heard what i said keep diging u need to make room for u and slip in there


----------



## arcame (Jun 28, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey yo Freshness!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Video Please


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> quack said your next to be put in the basement



ha..ha...


no.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 28, 2010)

arcame said:


> Video Please


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> byou heard what i said keep diging u need to make room for u and slip in there





Son, put yo helmet back on and QUIT LICKIN DA WINDERS...











Keep eatin da paint chips, Ma wants to change the colors on yo walls...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 28, 2010)

I had me a good nap... Had a dream someone asked me to go out for some lettuce with them.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 28, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I had me a good nap... Had a dream someone asked me to go out for some lettuce with them.



I'll bring the italian dressing.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 28, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'll bring the italian dressing.



Make it Ranch and it's a deal.


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2010)

good people at Track of the Wolf.

since they made the mistake i get my shipping money back...
i just hope they keep their word.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 28, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Ya may wanna have something lined up next time before you go quitting!     Just sayin'



I always have a plan

I sold some properties and most bills paid now

Im thinking a paper route or McDonalds will work for me


----------



## Otis (Jun 28, 2010)

ok, I have finally lost it. I am chatting with coozie on facebook.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 28, 2010)

Otis said:


> ok, I have finally lost it. I am chatting with coozie on facebook.



At least coozie accepted your friendship request


----------



## Otis (Jun 28, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> I always have a plan
> 
> I sold some properties and most bills paid now
> 
> Im thinking a paper route or McDonalds will work for me


 


Yo plan better include getting my money from Pappi or else I am sending the loones for you.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 28, 2010)

Otis said:


> Yo plan better include getting my money from Pappi or else I am sending the loones for you.



Ive got the money

Please leave him be,he almost didnt make it through the last incident with them trunk monkeys


----------



## Otis (Jun 28, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Ive got the money
> 
> Please leave him be,he almost didnt make it through the last incident with them trunk monkeys


 



Deliver money to El Paso. You can stay one night on the couch but must leave the next day.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 28, 2010)

Otis said:


> Deliver money to El Paso. You can stay one night on the couch but must leave the next day.



Can you meet me half way?

Does Western Union have  abranch office there?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 28, 2010)

afternoon folks...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, peeps!
> Well, it's official. My old laptop is dead. i tried pulling keys off and cleaning them but now the puter will come on for about 2 seconds and then die. Guess i'll be getting the hard drive pulled and data moved to the new one the next chance i get.



HAve you checked the price to replace the keyboard?


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 28, 2010)

Hello hello is this thing broke


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 28, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> HAve you checked the price to replace the keyboard?



It was all a scam. He had already been talkin' bout how he needed a new puter. He did it all on purpose.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 28, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> It was all a scam. He had already been talkin' bout how he needed a new puter. He did it all on purpose.



so that don't mean throw it out....Give me the info for it....I got one for a friend and all I did was trade some memory I had...just saying...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 28, 2010)

*Waaaaaaaake uuuuuuuuuuuuup *


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2010)

Good afternoon...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 28, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> *Waaaaaaaake uuuuuuuuuuuuup *





NO.It's about time for me to get ready for bed...3am comes early


----------



## Otis (Jun 28, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good afternoon...


 


Afternoon Nic 


 



I'll even through in some tannerite for coozie to play with.


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> *Waaaaaaaake uuuuuuuuuuuuup *


whaaaat? its 5:40 PM....


Nicodemus said:


> Good afternoon...



Howdy Nick....keepin cool?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2010)

Otis said:


> Afternoon Nic
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Coozie fixin` to have plenty of dangerous friends to play with... 




slip said:


> whaaaat? its 5:40 PM....
> 
> 
> Howdy Nick....keepin cool?



Fraid not, son. Havin` to do energized electrical work, and wear that barehand suit two days in a row, is puttin` a whoopin` on me. Just as soon as Thursday - 5:30 PM gets here, ol` Nick is gonna disappear from the face of the earth till Monday evenin`.


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey y'all, bout time for a cold one.  Let's git this party started.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 28, 2010)

Come on 7pm


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Fraid not, son. Havin` to do energized electrical work, and wear that barehand suit two days in a row, is puttin` a whoopin` on me. Just as soon as Thursday - 5:30 PM gets here, ol` Nick is gonna disappear from the face of the earth till Monday evenin`.



oh man...

cant be too much cooler in them swamps.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2010)

slip said:


> oh man...
> 
> cant be too much cooler in them swamps.




If it gets too bad, the refuge has AC.   Plus, I`ll get in the river with nothin` but my eyes and nose showin`, right quick!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 28, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Just as soon as Thursday - 5:30 PM gets here, ol` Nick is gonna disappear from the face of the earth till Monday evenin`.



What you comin to Fitzgerald


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If it gets too bad, the refuge has AC.   Plus, I`ll get in the river with nothin` but my eyes and nose showin`, right quick!!





pretty sure the dang creek here is dry...havent had rain in over a week and its been at or above 90 every one of those days.

looks like we're paying for last years winter


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What you comin to Fitzgerald



Little bit southwest of there, just a little...   Possibly...   Or maybe in the Kinch swamp...possibly...


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 28, 2010)

5 little dittle birds sitting on yer head one named charlie and one named fred


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 28, 2010)

slip said:


> pretty sure the dang creek here is dry...havent had rain in over a week and its been at or above 90 every one of those days.
> 
> looks like we're paying for last years winter



 Been real dry and hot here too Slip.  Looked like we were gonna get a good rain yesterday, but just a few booms, a big teeze, and nothin.  Somehow the temp. has dropped a couple degrees, but wow the humidity didn't get the message.


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> 5 little dittle birds sitting on yer head one named charlie and one named fred



and if they crap on me they are..... dead


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 28, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Little bit southwest of there, just a little...   Possibly...   Or maybe in the Kinch swamp...possibly...



Sounds like its time to flip a coin.


Looks like I'm gona be stuck at work till at least Saturday.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 28, 2010)

slip said:


> and if they crap on me they are..... dead


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> HAve you checked the price to replace the keyboard?



Hey Mike,
This is an old Compaq Presario p500. I spent most of the afternoon pulling the keys off and cleaning underneath but it didn't work. The s,3,t, and some others either don't work or are very sluggish. several times i tried to enter my password but one of the keys stuck and filled up the password block.
Nicodemus turned me on to a local puter store and i'll prolly get ahold of him. I have a seagate external hard drive so Maurice should be able to pull the hard drive and transfer data to the seagate. If not, its not the end of the world. Mostly trailcam pics and some music i'd like to keep.
i certainly like my new toshiba better!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 28, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> NO.It's about time for me to get ready for bed...3am comes early


ouch... go to bed.


slip said:


> whaaaat? its 5:40 PM....
> 
> 
> Howdy Nick....keepin cool?



it was quiet in here.... saw tumbleweeds across the screen


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 28, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Been real dry and hot here too Slip.  Looked like



 Looks like Slip's ignorin me  



rhbama3 said:


> Hey Mike,
> This is an old Compaq Presario p500. I spent most of the afternoon pulling the keys off and cleaning underneath but it didn't work. The s,3,t, and some others either don't work or are very sluggish. several times i tried to enter my password but one of the keys stuck and filled up the password block.
> 
> i certainly like my new toshiba better!



 Puters!  So good till they go bad.  Then it's real bad.  Sorry your goin thru it rh.  Hope toshiba's better for ya. Still, bit a advice,,,  keep the Margarita's away from it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 28, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Sounds like its time to flip a coin.
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm gona be stuck at work till at least Saturday.


 
Heads!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Looks like Slip's ignorin me
> 
> 
> 
> Puters!  So good till they go bad.  Then it's real bad.  Sorry your goin thru it rh.  Hope toshiba's better for ya. Still, bit a advice,,,  keep the Margarita's away from it.



Good advice. Chocolate martini's are bad for it too!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heads!!!!!



Flip again, best 2 out ot 3..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2010)

Evenin' Folks!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Been real dry and hot here too Slip.  Looked like we were gonna get a good rain yesterday, but just a few booms, a big teeze, and nothin.  Somehow the temp. has dropped a couple degrees, but wow the humidity didn't get the message.


crazy humid here too.


YaraG. said:


> ouch... go to bed.
> 
> 
> it was quiet in here.... saw tumbleweeds across the screen










OlAlabama said:


> Looks like Slip's ignorin me



opps...missed ya.


----------



## MoonPie (Jun 28, 2010)

This is a first post. I have been a guest for a long while, mostly in the drivel playground.  Almost seems like I know y'all.  Keebs, Nic, and Slip, Tuff, SGG, Snow, Bb, Yg, Tbug, and HQuack. Sterlo, Jeff, Otis, BBQ, OlAlabama, and, course the brilliant one, MC... and all y'all that I read and enjoy but forgot to mention.  Witty, purky, happy, and smert and many other fine adjectives that can't be mentioned here.  

Well, I'm not like you. I have no witt and purdy much, just a handful a dirt. Still, I'd like to get to be friends with y'all, and would like to ask that you let me inside the Drivel Nation.  Please let me know.  If it's yes then I'm with ya.  If it's no, won't feel bad (know you got your own thing goin) - will leave ya alone.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 28, 2010)

Alright Folks ya'll have a good one Time to lock up and head south to my SGG


----------



## Otis (Jun 28, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> This is a first post. I have been a guest for a long while, mostly in the drivel playground. Almost seems like I know y'all. Keebs, Nic, and Slip, Tuff, SGG, Snow, Bb, Yg, Tbug, and HQuack. Sterlo, Jeff, Otis, BBQ, OlAlabama, and, course the brilliant one, MC... and all y'all that I read and enjoy but forgot to mention. Witty, purky, happy, and smert and many other fine adjectives that can't be mentioned here.
> 
> Well, I'm not like you. I have no witt and purdy much, just a handful a dirt. Still, I'd like to get to be friends with y'all, and would like to ask that you let me inside the Drivel Nation. Please let me know. If it's yes then I'm with ya. If it's no, won't feel bad (know you got your own thing goin) - will leave ya alone.


 


C.mon in! Always room for another. Make sure to take your shoes off at the door, Keebs gets a little testy if she has to sweep more than twice a day, careful around Wicked Jester (his meds are of again) Nic is ok, but a grouch that only says no to my questions  WOWs are nice but careful, they flock together like old hens. Welcome to the fire...no worries about wit, just say whats on your mind!


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> This is a first post. I have been a guest for a long while, mostly in the drivel playground.  Almost seems like I know y'all.  Keebs, Nic, and Slip, Tuff, SGG, Snow, Bb, Yg, Tbug, and HQuack. Sterlo, Jeff, Otis, BBQ, OlAlabama, and, course the brilliant one, MC... and all y'all that I read and enjoy but forgot to mention.  Witty, purky, happy, and smert and many other fine adjectives that can't be mentioned here.
> 
> Well, I'm not like you. I have no witt and purdy much, just a handful a dirt. Still, I'd like to get to be friends with y'all, and would like to ask that you let me inside the Drivel Nation.  Please let me know.  If it's yes then I'm with ya.  If it's no, won't feel bad (know you got your own thing goin) - will leave ya alone.



welcome to the fire.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm gonna be kind of weirded out if RC Cola joins...


----------



## MoonPie (Jun 28, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> This is a first post. I have been a guest for a long while, mostly in the drivel playground.  Almost seems like I know y'all.  Keebs, Nic, and Slip, Tuff, SGG, Snow, Bb, Yg, Tbug, and HQuack. Sterlo, Jeff, Otis, BBQ, OlAlabama, and, course the brilliant one, MC... and all y'all that I read and enjoy but forgot to mention.  Witty, purky, happy, and smert and many other fine adjectives that can't be mentioned here.
> 
> Well, I'm not like you. I have no witt and purdy much, just a handful a dirt. Still, I'd like to get to be friends with y'all, and would like to ask that you let me inside the Drivel Nation.  Please let me know.  If it's yes then I'm with ya.  If it's no, won't feel bad (know you got your own thing goin) - will leave ya alone.





Otis said:


> C.mon in! Always room for another. Make sure to take your shoes off at the door, Keebs gets a little testy if she has to sweep more than twice a day, careful around Wicked Jester (his meds are of again) Nic is ok, but a grouch that only says no to my questions  WOWs are nice but careful, they flock together like old hens. Welcome to the fire...no worries about wit, just say whats on your mind!



Thanks Otis.  Sure your just messin with me about Keeb, Nic, and Wicked Jester.  Wish I knew what a WOW was?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2010)

Otis said:


> C.mon in! Always room for another. Make sure to take your shoes off at the door, Keebs gets a little testy if she has to sweep more than twice a day, careful around Wicked Jester (his meds are of again) Nic is ok, but a grouch that only says no to my questions  WOWs are nice but careful, they flock together like old hens. Welcome to the fire...no worries about wit, just say whats on your mind!



 I dunno, Otie...
He (or she) just called the mexican "brilliant". Kinda throws up a red flag.


----------



## MoonPie (Jun 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm gonna be kind of weirded out if RC Cola joins...



RC says, "Please don't be weirded out MC".  Ya know MC & RC just may be related.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 28, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> RC says, "Please don't be weirded out MC". Ya know MC & RC just may be related.


 
It is a sacrilege to have one without the other..


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jun 28, 2010)

What up peeps?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 28, 2010)

DeltaHalo said:


> What up peeps?


 
Hey Sean, where you been hiding?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2010)

DeltaHalo said:


> What up peeps?



Hey, Delta!
Them fish in your avatar STILL look surprised!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 28, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Thanks Otis.  Sure your just messin with me about Keeb, Nic, and Wicked Jester.  Wish I knew what a WOW was?



WOWs are Women of Woody's. We try hard to keep the menfolk straight, but it's not easy and we often fail. Take Rhbama for instance. After 21 years, I have all but given up keepin' him outta trouble. Just last week he made me spill my drink on his puter, just cause he wanted a new one and wanted to blame me for havin' to get one. 

Welcome to the camp fire. Beware of Otis and self - they're sneaky. And if Quack ever invites you to a game of Twista, RUN!


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jun 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Sean, where you been hiding?


hidin? shucks I dunno. I been around. 



rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Delta!
> Them fish in your avatar STILL look surprised!


I know that, that RT knife just freaked them out!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Delta!
> Them fish in your avatar STILL look surprised!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> RC says, "Please don't be weirded out MC".  Ya know MC & RC just may be related.



Pull up a stump MoonPie!!!


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jun 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Sean, where you been hiding?



I waited and waited and waited and waited and waited and waited and waited and waited and waited and waited and waited and waited and waited for the S&S to come back online, but I reckon nobody is really interested, so I had to do something. I was beginning to have withdrawals. Ya know what I'm sayin?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 28, 2010)

hmmm


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 28, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> This is a first post. I have been a guest for a long while, mostly in the drivel playground.  Almost seems like I know y'all.  Keebs, Nic, and Slip, Tuff, SGG, Snow, Bb, Yg, Tbug, and HQuack. Sterlo, Jeff, Otis, BBQ, OlAlabama, and, course the brilliant one, MC... and all y'all that I read and enjoy but forgot to mention.  Witty, purky, happy, and smert and many other fine adjectives that can't be mentioned here.
> 
> Well, I'm not like you. I have no witt and purdy much, just a handful a dirt. Still, I'd like to get to be friends with y'all, and would like to ask that you let me inside the Drivel Nation.  Please let me know.  If it's yes then I'm with ya.  If it's no, won't feel bad (know you got your own thing goin) - will leave ya alone.




Welcome Moon Pie. 

Please provide to rhbama3 (Wobbert-Woo ) legal proof that you are not a stalker, involved in the underground organization "WOW's BELONG IN THE KITCHEN", don't have a corn farm with your own NASCAR team, or that you're not one of Wicked Jester's Waffle House Hotties. 

Also, proof of previous pop-knots (given or received) will speed up the application process.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 28, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Welcome Moon Pie.
> 
> Please provide to rhbama3 (Wobbert-Woo ) legal proof that you are not a stalker, involved in the underground organization "WOW's BELONG IN THE KITCHEN", don't have a corn farm with your own NASCAR team, or that you're not one of Wicked Jester's Waffle House Hotties.
> 
> Also, proof of previous pop-knots (given or received) will speed up the application process.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It is a sacrilege to have one without the other..



It's a sacrilege that he/she has the yeller ones for an avatar!  Chocolate is the ONLY way to go!  



Bubbette said:


> WOWs are Women of Woody's. We try hard to keep the menfolk straight, but it's not easy and we often fail. Take Rhbama for instance. After 21 years, I have all but given up keepin' him outta trouble. Just last week he made me spill my drink on his puter, just cause he wanted a new one and wanted to blame me for havin' to get one.
> 
> Welcome to the camp fire. Beware of Otis and self - they're sneaky. And if Quack ever invites you to a game of Twista, RUN!



Dang woman!    You're gonna take all the fun out of it!  I like watching the new ones find their own way around!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2010)

DeltaHalo said:


> I waited and waited and waited and waited and waited and waited and waited and waited and waited and waited and waited and waited and waited for the S&S to come back online, but I reckon nobody is really interested, so I had to do something. I was beginning to have withdrawals. Ya know what I'm sayin?



you might better go back and check S&S. 7 people viewing so something must be going on!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 28, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> It's a sacrilege that he/she has the yeller ones for an avatar! Chocolate is the ONLY way to go!


 
I was giving the benefit of the doubt, besides, I like the yaller ones better...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> you might better go back and check S&S. 7 people viewing so something must be going on!


 
They are equivilant of the thousands that waited outside of the mall waiting to get their new iphone...


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 28, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> It's a sacrilege that he/she has the yeller ones for an avatar!  Chocolate is the ONLY way to go!
> 
> 
> 
> Dang woman!    You're gonna take all the fun out of it!  I like watching the new ones find their own way around!



I know, but I'm having a moment of weakness tonight. I just hate to see the grown ups cry after Otis or Quack gets hold of em.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2010)

Bugsy, Tag, and Bubbette all here at the same time.
feeling kinda nervous....


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 28, 2010)

Suppertime. 

Fishbait cooked. 

Be back in a bit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 28, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I know, but I'm having a moment of weakness tonight. I just hate to see the grown ups cry after Otis or Quack gets hold of em.


 
Moonpie don't worry about Quack. The only time I had tears in my eyes from an encounter with him were the few moments immediatly after Coozie was mis-placed, and they were tears of laughter as TnGirl layed the smack down on Quack....


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 28, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> This is a first post. I have been a guest for a long while, mostly in the drivel playground.  Almost seems like I know y'all.  Keebs, Nic, and Slip, Tuff, SGG, Snow, Bb, Yg, Tbug, and HQuack. Sterlo, Jeff, Otis, BBQ, OlAlabama, and, course the brilliant one, MC... and all y'all that I read and enjoy but forgot to mention.  Witty, purky, happy, and smert and many other fine adjectives that can't be mentioned here.
> 
> Well, I'm not like you. I have no witt and purdy much, just a handful a dirt. Still, I'd like to get to be friends with y'all, and would like to ask that you let me inside the Drivel Nation.  Please let me know.  If it's yes then I'm with ya.  If it's no, won't feel bad (know you got your own thing goin) - will leave ya alone.



Hey Moonpie, Good ta meet ya.  There's a lot a good people here that fur sure y'all will have fun with and learn alot from.  Then there's a crusty ol codger. That be me. He means well and LOVES ALL but does irritate on a regular basis.  Will ya forgive me in advance.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Bugsy, Tag, and Bubbette all here at the same time.
> feeling kinda nervous....



a little jumpy tonight?   



turtlebug said:


> Suppertime.
> 
> Fishbait cooked.
> 
> Be back in a bit.



ours was a joint effort .. RB stopped by Walmart to pick up the pizza and I popped in the toaster oven!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 28, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> a little jumpy tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> ours was a joint effort .. RB stopped by Walmart to pick up the pizza and I popped in the toaster oven!



Same here. Bubba's cleanin' the kitchen so I can cook a ham steak. Usually I do it all myself - call in the order and send a child to pick it up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 28, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> He means well and LOVES ALL but does irritate on a regular basis. Will ya forgive me in advance.


 
You can't help it, your an Aubie..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 28, 2010)

And A late Howdy to Ya'lls


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Moonpie don't worry about Quack. The only time I had tears in my eyes from an encounter with him were the few moments immediatly after Coozie was mis-placed, and they were tears of laughter as TnGirl layed the smack down on Quack....



Oh and that she did too..   Wonder if we could get some kinda re-inactment at FPG...


----------



## MoonPie (Jun 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I dunno, Otie...
> He (or she) just called the mexican "brilliant". Kinda throws up a red flag.



Well rhbama. What would you call him. Mexican. That more of a noun, isn't it?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 28, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Oh and that she did too.. Wonder if we could get some kinda re-inactment at FPG...


 
Possibly, but I bet it wouldn't happen with a straight face...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2010)

Howdy Moonpie. 

Your location is somewhat puzzlin`...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Possibly, but I bet it wouldn't happen with a straight face...



I am not sure anyone there could hold a straight face.  It'd still be funny as all get out and fitting end huh


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 28, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Moonpie.
> 
> Your location is somewhat puzzlin`...



Hey nick,  I see ya been busy entertianing a guest??


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 28, 2010)

somebody send me somethingn to eat


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hey nick,  I see ya been busy entertianing a guest??





Yessir! He is quite the character too!!


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> somebody send me somethingn to eat



earn it.


----------



## MoonPie (Jun 28, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> if Quack ever invites you to a game of Twista, RUN!



GotCha Bubbette 



turtlebug said:


> Welcome Moon Pie.
> 
> Please provide to rhbama3 (Wobbert-Woo ) legal proof that you are not a stalker



I am not Sweedish. That help 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Moonpie don't worry about Quack. The only time I had tears in my eyes from an encounter with him were the few moments immediatly after Coozie ....



"Coozie" ? = proves, I have a lot to learn.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Well rhbama. What would you call him. Mexican. That more of a noun, isn't it?


I'm Robert, by the way. 
He claims to be a Spaniard, but we know better. Doesn't matter, he'll be changing his name again soon anyway.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 28, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> I am not Swede-ish. That help





BKA? Dat you?  







We pick a lot too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm Robert, by the way.
> He claims to be a Spaniard, but we know better. Doesn't matter, he'll be changing his name again soon anyway.


 
Nope, Zeus will make that change..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Bugsy, Tag, and Bubbette all here at the same time.
> feeling kinda nervous....


Something you need to tell us about??


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 28, 2010)

WOW! I think I have a new favortie tv show.  

"Chasing Classic Cars"

Man I'm loving this show.  

Bye-bye Pawn Stars. Chumley is sooooo moving down the list.  

Of course Lock and Load will always be #1. R. Lee Ermey is so freaking HAWT!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 28, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> WOW! I think I have a new favortie tv show.
> 
> "Chasing Classic Cars"
> 
> ...



im waching pawn stars now


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 28, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> This is a first post. I have been a guest for a long while, mostly in the drivel playground.  Almost seems like I know y'all.  Keebs, Nic, and Slip, Tuff, SGG, Snow, Bb, Yg, Tbug, and HQuack. Sterlo, Jeff, Otis, BBQ, OlAlabama, and, course the brilliant one, MC... and all y'all that I read and enjoy but forgot to mention.  Witty, purky, happy, and smert and many other fine adjectives that can't be mentioned here.
> 
> Well, I'm not like you. I have no witt and purdy much, just a handful a dirt. Still, I'd like to get to be friends with y'all, and would like to ask that you let me inside the Drivel Nation.  Please let me know.  If it's yes then I'm with ya.  If it's no, won't feel bad (know you got your own thing goin) - will leave ya alone.



Welcome to the nation.   You have to supply your own pills/meds!


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Welcome to the nation.   You have to supply your own pills/meds!



and weapons...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 28, 2010)

slip said:


> and weapons...



Dang Slip...you are always right on time and on target!       I knew I liked you for a reason!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Welcome to the nation.   You have to supply your own pills/meds!





slip said:


> and weapons...



and if you should happen to have a front end for a 97 Honda Accord, BB is interested!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 28, 2010)

And the voices in my head are agrueing again......


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> and if you should happen to have a front end for a 97 Honda Accord, BB is interested!



I'm in good hands!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> And the voices in my head are agrueing again......



Is that Arguing or Agreeing? Either way, its gonna be fun to see how it goes!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Is that Arguing or Agreeing? Either way, its gonna be fun to see how it goes!



It it's settled on agreeing to dis-agree.  Now I am in trouble


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm in good hands!


The idjit had Allstate insurance? 


Redneck Maguiver said:


> It it's settled on agreeing to dis-agree.  Now I am in trouble


sounds like another beer or three is needed.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 28, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/90VyvOhPmA0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/90VyvOhPmA0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/90VyvOhPmA0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/90VyvOhPmA0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



I take it you didn't like fishbaits dinner menu?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I take it you didn't like fishbaits dinner menu?



He got off light then


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2010)

good gawd i wish i had half as much energy as this MUTT that keeps grabbing me by the back of my shorts when i try and walk around.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> The idjit had Allstate insurance?
> 
> sounds like another beer or three is needed.



  Yup...covered by Allstate!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I take it you didn't like fishbaits dinner menu?



No, dinner was great.  

Anything I don't have to cook is wonderful.   

Just a little slow-mo video to reflect the movement of the driveler tonight.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 28, 2010)

Otis said:


> C.mon in! Always room for another. Make sure to take your shoes off at the door, Keebs gets a little testy if she has to sweep more than twice a day, careful around Wicked Jester (his meds are of again) Nic is ok, but a grouch that only says no to my questions  WOWs are nice but careful, they flock together like old hens. Welcome to the fire...no worries about wit, just say whats on your mind!



Pappillion took the meds

Welcome MoonPie


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 28, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Welcome Moon Pie.
> 
> Please provide to rhbama3 (Wobbert-Woo ) legal proof that you are not a stalker, involved in the underground organization "WOW's BELONG IN THE KITCHEN", don't have a corn farm with your own NASCAR team, or that you're not one of Wicked Jester's Waffle House Hotties.
> 
> Also, proof of previous pop-knots (given or received) will speed up the application process.



T-Bug,run down and see of they replaced any yet.Heard Hilda retired


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 28, 2010)

slip said:


> good gawd i wish i had half as much energy as this MUTT that keeps grabbing me by the back of my shorts when i try and walk around.



Koda or the Pom?


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Koda or the Pom?



Koda....the pom woulda been a splat on the wall by now.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 28, 2010)

Koda's adorable...just needs some socialization!       Give him to me for a month and I'll return you a new dawg!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2010)

Gonna be another exciting day at Jury duty tomorrow


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Koda's adorable...just needs some socialization!       Give him to me for a month and I'll return you a new dawg!


and you'll end up with a new hand!


nah, he's a good boy...everywhere else but home.


Jeff C. said:


> Gonna be another exciting day at Jury duty tomorrow



sounds like fun.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2010)

slip said:


> and you'll end up with a new hand!
> 
> 
> nah, he's a good boy...everywhere else but home.
> ...




I had a Blast!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 28, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I had a Blast!



are you on a case or still in selection process?   I worked a trial once that dragged on for several days before the judge threw it out.   All that mumbo jumbo legalize talk put me asleep in the jury box.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> are you on a case or still in selection process?   I worked a trial once that dragged on for several days before the judge threw it out.   All that mumbo jumbo legalize talk put me asleep in the jury box.



Still in the selection process. There are 4 Trials scheduled for this week here. Potential jurors were pulled for 3 of them. I guess what's left of us are for the last trial group.


----------



## Sirduke (Jun 28, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> This is a first post. I have been a guest for a long while, mostly in the drivel playground.  Almost seems like I know y'all.  Keebs, Nic, and Slip, Tuff, SGG, Snow, Bb, Yg, Tbug, and HQuack. Sterlo, Jeff, Otis, BBQ, OlAlabama, and, course the brilliant one, MC... and all y'all that I read and enjoy but forgot to mention.  Witty, purky, happy, and smert and many other fine adjectives that can't be mentioned here.
> 
> Well, I'm not like you. I have no witt and purdy much, just a handful a dirt. Still, I'd like to get to be friends with y'all, and would like to ask that you let me inside the Drivel Nation.  Please let me know.  If it's yes then I'm with ya.  If it's no, won't feel bad (know you got your own thing goin) - will leave ya alone.



I'm insulted, he left out the other half of the medical team..... ME !

But I guess being as I been so busy with class reunions stuff and getting my boy re upped in the Gravy, errr, Navy, I ain't been hanging out much here lately.

Ok Moon Pie, you is forgiven, just watch them WOWs, they might take a bite outta you.

Bama !!! Ain't seen a DD lately... Sup?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> I'm insulted, he left out the other half of the medical team..... ME !
> 
> But I guess being as I been so busy with class reunions stuff and getting my boy re upped in the Gravy, errr, Navy, I ain't been hanging out much here lately.
> 
> ...



Howdy, SD!
The Driveler Press and Cropdusting Service went belly up after a long successful run.


----------



## Sirduke (Jun 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Howdy, SD!
> The Driveler Press and Cropdusting Service went belly up after a long successful run.



Son you bout to get a sorry as me.

I been so busy this last coupla months that I can't remember when I had a minute to relax.

Just back from Hades, aka Chicago, and working a 48.

But me, Master and Meaty Jr. did tour Mammoth Cave and the Jack Daniel's distillery.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2010)

who left the stereo on?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> who left the stereo on?



I reckon SirDuke....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 28, 2010)

Everyone fell off the same chair????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Everyone fell off the same chair????



Think so


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 28, 2010)

Howdy yal!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 28, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Think so



Put crazy glue on your bottom so you don't fall off!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 28, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Howdy yal!



evenin....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Everyone fell off the same chair????



sorry, i'm watching the lady fishing thread and got a tivo'd Bama A-day game on the TV.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> sorry, i'm watching the lady fishing thread and got a tivo'd Bama A-day game on the TV.



I will be on that thread as soon as Savannah is my residence....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 28, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Howdy yal!


Howdy DJ!!, Robert, Yara, SD, and BB!!.....Time to call it a night!!

Hope ya'll have a good day tomorrow!!

Time for bed here!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 28, 2010)

You too Jeff!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I will be on that thread as soon as Savannah is my residence....



I'm not sure she wants you fishing in her boat. 
I don't think the thread will make it 24 hours.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm not sure she wants you fishing in her boat.
> I don't think the thread will make it 24 hours.



Ouch Robert!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ouch Robert!!!!



whut?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You too Jeff!!



Good Nite Rutt!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> evenin....




How you tonight



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy DJ!!, Robert, Yara, SD, and BB!!.....Time to call it a night!!
> 
> Hope ya'll have a good day tomorrow!!
> 
> Time for bed here!!



Hey ya Mitch

Have a good one!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm not sure she wants you fishing in her boat.
> I don't think the thread will make it 24 hours.



I know I held back


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 29, 2010)

all and all your just another brick in the wall


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Howdy yal!



Hey DH!!!



YaraG. said:


> Put crazy glue on your bottom so you don't fall off!!



No way....gotta a laptop. I can post from the floor


Well...I got a long grueling day sitting there waiting to see if my name is called.

Yall have a good Night!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> all and all your just another brick in the wall



you need to watch "the wall"... really....its awesome.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 29, 2010)

slip said:


> you need to watch "the wall"... really....its awesome.



what


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey DH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey jeff night Jeff


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> what



c'mon man...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pink_Floyd_The_Wall_(film)


just dont ask your parents to rent it for you.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 29, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> How you tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok and you....


rhbama3 said:


> whut?



over your head... i think ya need some rest


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> what



Pink Floyd's "The Wall" album. You know, the one in your avatar and has the song lyrics you keep quoting?
Just remember, they were taking a lot of drugs when they wrote those songs. So don't take that "we don't need no education" seriously.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> ok and you....
> 
> 
> over your head... i think ya need some rest



Don't make me add to your music thread....


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Pink Floyd's "The Wall" album. You know, the one in your avatar and has the song lyrics you keep quoting?
> Just remember, they were taking a lot of drugs when they wrote those songs. So don't take that "we don't need no education" seriously.



just goes to show...drugs are bad but if your creative enough you can make a heck of a lot of money while your on them..


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't make me add to your music thread....



just shakin in my boots...


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> just shakin in my boots...



what is your avatar?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> ok and you....
> 
> 
> over your head... i think ya need some rest



Its monday


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> just shakin in my boots...



thinking.......thinking.......okay. Got it.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 29, 2010)

slip said:


> what is your avatar?


Piggy island....


deerehauler said:


> Its monday


No excuse! 


rhbama3 said:


> thinking.......thinking.......okay. Got it.



I'm scared to look


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Piggy island....
> 
> No excuse!
> 
> ...



I was thinking about you shaking in your boots. 
Oh, you thought i was talking about a song....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I was thinking about you shaking in your boots.
> Oh, you thought i was talking about a song....



behave!

off to bed... night ya'll


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2010)

Night Yara.


Morning Quack.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 29, 2010)

slip said:


> Night Yara.
> 
> 
> Morning Quack.



ok just wached 50 min of the wall ile wach the rest in the mornnin and yep it pretty cool


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Pink Floyd's "The Wall" album. You know, the one in your avatar and has the song lyrics you keep quoting?
> Just remember, they were taking a lot of drugs when they wrote those songs. So don't take that "we don't need no education" seriously.



like the beatles


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 29, 2010)

night yall


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2010)

later dude...


guess quack ran off.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Mike,
> This is an old Compaq Presario p500. I spent most of the afternoon pulling the keys off and cleaning underneath but it didn't work. The s,3,t, and some others either don't work or are very sluggish. several times i tried to enter my password but one of the keys stuck and filled up the password block.
> Nicodemus turned me on to a local puter store and i'll prolly get ahold of him. I have a seagate external hard drive so Maurice should be able to pull the hard drive and transfer data to the seagate. If not, its not the end of the world. Mostly trailcam pics and some music i'd like to keep.
> i certainly like my new toshiba better!




Would you believe me if I told you that is the same laptop I carry when I travel for work......The new one is always better,but the old one is good for beating and banging at deer camp......Just saying http://www.amazon.com/Keyboard-Compaq-Presario-C300-383664-001/dp/B0032GO1G8


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

Wake up people!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 29, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> like the beatles


 
And anarchy, cept it's too late for Seth, the dain bramage has already set in. He just needs to drink his tea and eat his pudding.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 29, 2010)

mornin........


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> mornin........



morning


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

either this thing is broke or I am on a lot of ignore lists....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> either this thing is broke or I am on a lot of ignore lists....



so am i....


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> so am i....



Not really,they just waiting for more photo's


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Not really,they just waiting for more photo's


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 29, 2010)

Good morning, drivelers!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 29, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Good morning, drivelers!



Mornin curly.......


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 29, 2010)

Morning FolksStill trying to get use to this daywalker stuff
Well time to go wire up a motor


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Good morning, drivelers!



Morning



YaraG. said:


>



I just saying 



dougefresh said:


> Morning FolksStill trying to get use to this daywalker stuff
> Well time to go wire up a motor



Wire away


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More pics huh.....


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin curly.......



Ugh...moanin...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 29, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Ugh...moanin...



Ditto!


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> More pics huh.....



You really should not post that pic MC and PB are gonna be jealous I'm taking over their harem..

And why didn't you sleep 8 hours???????


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> More pics huh.....



ya need a step stool don't ya......Just saying ( you still taller then my wife)


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> More pics huh.....



Did Tanner take that pic?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 29, 2010)

TGattis said:


> You really should not post that pic MC and PB are gonna be jealous I'm taking over their harem..
> 
> And why didn't you sleep 8 hours???????





jmfauver said:


> ya need a step stool don't ya......Just saying ( you still taller then my wife)



It's pick on Jerzey Day...... woohoo! I guess we are giving Seth a break today????


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

TGattis said:


> You really should not post that pic MC and PB are gonna be jealous I'm taking over their harem..



they would appreciate the help w/ the bank accounts


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 29, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Did Tanner take that pic?



keepem rollin........ yes he did.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm 5'3.... or "Fun Sized"


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> It's pick on Jerzey Day...... woohoo! I guess we are giving Seth a break today????



Not really,picking on Seth is no fun, he just don't log in enough.....


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 29, 2010)

well since everyone is posting pics...Morning!   Here's my family down in Valdosta with TBug and her daughter Abbey!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'm 5'3.... or "Fun Sized"



ya got mine by almost half a foot ( okay not almost you do)


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> well since everyone is posting pics...Morning!   Here's my family down in Valdosta with TBug and her daughter Abbey!



Good looking group...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

see yara they were ignoring us...it's cause they thinks we yawnkees


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> ya got mine by almost half a foot ( okay not almost you do)



My Granny was under 4", mom under 5", sisters are all 1/2 inch shorter than me, but my sperm donor was over 6". Go figure.... 

When I was a mechanic for a school bus company, I got the most jokes played on me....cause of my height. They would die laughing because pulling a big school bus meant me standing up and driving


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> see yara they were ignoring us...it's cause they thinks we yawnkees



We don't need them we got each other to laugh at...


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'm 5'3.... or "Fun Sized"




Remember you said that not me...



boneboy96 said:


> well since everyone is posting pics...Morning!   Here's my family down in Valdosta with TBug and her daughter Abbey!



Nice looking group BB, I specially like the blonde chica in the THWACK shirt...



jmfauver said:


> ya got mine by almost half a foot ( okay not almost you do)



Your wife is 4'3"  Thats not tiny thats ittty bitty..


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> see yara they were ignoring us...it's cause they thinks we yawnkees



Are you the shortest one in your avatar???


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 29, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Remember you said that not me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bought ya the shirt to prove it..... ya must take a pic


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> More pics huh.....



Whos that goofy lookin tall dude?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 29, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Whos that goofy lookin tall dude?



That was dessert.... I mean that's TGattis


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 29, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Whos that goofy lookin tall dude?



A guy with a cutting torch that knows how smokers are supposed to work...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Are you the shortest one in your avatar???



yes I am


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

TGattis said:


> A guy with a cutting torch that knows how smokers are supposed to work...



Guess you don't want no BBQ


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Guess you don't want no BBQ



Oh no I want some BBQ but Matty"one shirt hay bale sleeper" lives 5 hours away from me....locks on smokers just keep a hungry redneck honest...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2010)

Mornin'.....Wow look at all these fine folks plastered on the walls around here


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> yes I am



 how did I know....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 29, 2010)

Mmmmmmm riiiiiiiiibs....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> yes I am



Jm....you should've seen me in a pic with them. I'm a Towering 5'8"


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Jm....you should've seen me in a pic with them. I'm a Towering 5'8"



It's not polite to brag


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> It's not polite to brag


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2010)

Later...Y'all have a fine day!!!! I'm off to jury duty again


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 29, 2010)

TGattis said:


> A guy with a cutting torch that knows how smokers are supposed to work...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> how did I know....




It's amazing that at 6ft 2 and over 330pds 1 picture can make you look normal....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 29, 2010)

Good morning!!!


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> It's amazing that at 6ft 2 and over 330pds 1 picture can make you look normal....



No that means them is some big ol boys beside you...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Jm....you should've seen me in a pic with them. I'm a Towering 5'8"




you still taller then the guy from CA,that was fishing the day the picture was taken....I will admit those guys are a blast


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Good morning!!!


mornin....


TGattis said:


> No that means them is some big ol boys beside you...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

TGattis said:


> No that means them is some big ol boys beside you...



I out weighted 2 of them,but man I felt short and normal....


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Good morning!!!



Norning



YaraG. said:


>



What ya laughing at


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 29, 2010)

Well Guys and Gals,Im on my second day of self given vacation.

Think Ill go to pond,look at neighbor on her deck.Go get breakfast,come back and look some more


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 29, 2010)

Mornin Yall!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall!!!



Morning


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Norning



Norning to you too!!!



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall!!!



HEY SnowySista!!!


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall!!!



Hey Snowie


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning


Mornin Mike  24/7/365 treatin ya alright? Or they been workin ya to the bone? 


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Norning to you too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> HEY SnowySista!!!


Heyyyyyyyy QuiltinSista  


wickedjester said:


> Hey Snowie


Hey Chris 


Dang I missed all yall this weekend   Hows everyone doin?


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Norning to you too!!!



Now I am starting to type like Seth


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Mike  24/7/365 treatin ya alright? Or they been workin ya to the bone?
> 
> Heyyyyyyyy QuiltinSista
> 
> ...



Im doing well.

I almost missed yall forever!

Put my self on a long vacation


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Mike  24/7/365 treatin ya alright? Or they been workin ya to the bone?



Well I ain't withered away quite yet,but it has put a hurting on my fishing


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'm 5'3.... or "Fun Sized"



You said it right Yara.  As a kid my Grandad show'd me that good things come in small packages.  It came oh so true for me when I married a Puerto Rican girl (5' even) and been happy for the rest a my life.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Norning
> 
> 
> 
> What ya laughing at


laughing with you....


SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall!!!



mornin....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Now I am starting to type like Seth


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 29, 2010)

mornin


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 29, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Im doing well.
> 
> I almost missed yall forever!
> 
> Put my self on a long vacation


 Gotta watch posting under the influence of queludes  


jmfauver said:


> Well I ain't withered away quite yet,but it has put a hurting on my fishing


Well that aint no good!! 


YaraG. said:


> laughing with you....
> 
> 
> mornin....


Mornin Yara!!! How was the fine dining with the SOWEGA crew?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 29, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> mornin



What are you doing up so early???


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Gotta watch posting under the influence of queludes
> 
> Well that aint no good!!
> 
> Mornin Yara!!! How was the fine dining with the SOWEGA crew?



hey snowy


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What are you doing up so early???



i wake up early evry morning


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 29, 2010)

Mernin Seth


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 29, 2010)

Mornin snowy  and saladsista 
Mornin everybody.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 29, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin snowy  and saladsista
> Mornin everybody.



Mornin Neil! 



ok... whats the story w the salad   PM if necessary


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Neil!
> 
> 
> 
> ok... whats the story w the salad   PM if necessary



SGG had a dream that someone took her out for some lettuce. I offered to bring the dressing.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 29, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i wake up early evry morning



Oh, okay!!! 



Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin snowy  and saladsista
> Mornin everybody.



Mornin!!!



SnowHunter said:


> ok... whats the story w the salad   PM if necessary



Yeah... what's the story? I didn't get my ranch dressing either.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Oh, okay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry....I don't do ranch....yuk. But I'll try to russle some up.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 29, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> SGG had a dream that someone took her out for some lettuce. I offered to bring the dressing.






SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Oh, okay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm... someones slackin then  


Sterlo58 said:


> Sorry....I don't do ranch....yuk. But I'll try to russle some up.




Well, that was completely the other direction from what I thought.... pheeeeeeeeeew


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Gotta watch posting under the influence of queludes
> 
> Well that aint no good!!
> 
> Mornin Yara!!! How was the fine dining with the SOWEGA crew?



Wooooonderful!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'm 5'3.... or "Fun Sized"



AKA "spinner"


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hmmm... someones slackin then
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that was completely the other direction from what I thought.... pheeeeeeeeeew



I ain't even gunna ask. 

How was the trip Snowy? Hope yall had a great weekend.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 29, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Sorry....I don't do ranch....yuk. But I'll try to russle some up.



Ranch is not yuk!!! 



SnowHunter said:


> Well, that was completely the other direction from what I thought.... pheeeeeeeeeew



What were you thinking? You can send me a pm telling me all about it.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 29, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Well Guys and Gals,Im on my second day of self given vacation.
> 
> Think Ill go to pond,look at neighbor on her deck.Go get breakfast,come back and look some more



Now that you have 3 cameras...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 29, 2010)

well off to work.  Ya'll have a great day!


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 29, 2010)

Mornin


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 29, 2010)

Off to work myself.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 29, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> AKA "spinner"



no commmmment


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 29, 2010)

Who turned the heater on.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 29, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I ain't even gunna ask.
> 
> How was the trip Snowy? Hope yall had a great weekend.




It was AWESOME!!! Time not spent in camp was spent 4wheelin through the mountains. Between the mud pits and rock crawlin, it was soooooooo much fun  I wish'd I'd gotten pictures  We saw some awesome cave shelters 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Ranch is not yuk!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What were you thinking? You can send me a pm telling me all about it.


 PM HOQ  He can enlighten ya 


boneboy96 said:


> well off to work.  Ya'll have a great day!


Hi Bob! Bye Bob 



bigox911 said:


> Mornin


Mernin Lee  Hows things comin along with the new place? 


dougefresh said:


> Who turned the heater on.


 How ya likin day shift


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 29, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> AKA "spinner"



I'd have been getting a PM had I typed that..


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 29, 2010)

Mornin' Yall!


----------



## Sirduke (Jun 29, 2010)

Morning all, hows life in your necks of the woods.

Its hot and muggy here in Sowega.

Hopefully the idiots will behave and we'll have a good day.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 29, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Yall!


Mornin Sulli! How you doin? 


Sirduke said:


> Morning all, hows life in your necks of the woods.
> 
> Its hot and muggy here in Sowega.
> 
> Hopefully the idiots will behave and we'll have a good day.


Hope so too for ya, SD!!


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 29, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Now that you have 3 cameras...



Pics inbound

You gotta come see my new place


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 29, 2010)

TGattis said:


> I'd have been getting a PM had I typed that..


  


wickedjester said:


> Pics inbound
> 
> You gotta come see my new place


  I'm waitin on the official invite!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi Snowy.  Bye Snowy!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 29, 2010)

morning Josh!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Sulli! How you doin?




Doin' good!  Yourself?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2010)

good late morning, babes and bro's!
I tried to read back, but there are too many MMQ's.
Got coffee, and just waiting to go to work. Call day #2 of 7.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2010)

Official dutifulldaughterduty done, Mama has to start off with PT for her back & we'll go from there.  Now I gotta get ready & go on bestfriendduty  THEN my vacation will really begin!! 
How ya'll r???


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> good late morning, babes and bro's!
> I tried to read back, but there are too many MMQ's.
> Got coffee, and just waiting to go to work. Call day #2 of 7.



Day 9 of the rest of my life!!!!At least for this company anyway


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Official dutifulldaughterduty done, Mama has to start off with PT for her back & we'll go from there.  Now I gotta get ready & go on bestfriendduty  THEN my vacation will really begin!!
> How ya'll r???



Hey Keebs!

Vacation feels good dont it?

I took a permanant one


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> good late morning, babes and bro's!
> I tried to read back, but there are too many MMQ's.
> Got coffee, and just waiting to go to work. Call day #2 of 7.



slacker, didn't take me but, we'll, never mind, I'm a speed reader anyway...............


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 29, 2010)

What in the stink-stankin world is going on in here????  

Oh, morning Keebs.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 29, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Doin' good!  Yourself?


Great here!! 



rhbama3 said:


> good late morning, babes and bro's!
> I tried to read back, but there are too many MMQ's.
> Got coffee, and just waiting to go to work. Call day #2 of 7.


Mornin Wingman  Hope its an easy week for ya  



Keebs said:


> Official dutifulldaughterduty done, Mama has to start off with PT for her back & we'll go from there.  Now I gotta get ready & go on bestfriendduty  THEN my vacation will really begin!!
> How ya'll r???


Mornin Sista!!!  

All week?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 29, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> What in the stink-stankin world is going on in here????
> 
> Oh, morning Keebs.



Same ol stuff, different day 

Mornin Matty!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 29, 2010)

Mornin SnowGoddess.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> What in the stink-stankin world is going on in here????
> 
> Oh, morning Keebs.



reckon "bassfrye" needs to bring a bigger cooler for her trotline thread? All the usual suspects are nibbling.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> slacker, didn't take me but, we'll, never mind, I'm a speed reader anyway...............



hey keebs


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Hey Keebs!
> 
> Vacation feels good dont it?
> 
> I took a permanant one



I'll let ya know after today, permanent? no, I don't have a sugar daddy to allow me that luxury!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey keebs



hey kiddo!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> What in the stink-stankin world is going on in here????
> 
> Oh, morning Keebs.


 guilty dogs.............
mornin Matty 



SnowHunter said:


> Great here!!
> 
> Mornin Wingman  Hope its an easy week for ya
> 
> ...


yep, had a sick day yesterday already on the calendar for Mama, decided with the "office drama" of last week to take 4 days this week, supposed to work the 4th's festivities Saturday which I'll get comp time for, but I may not go then, that's how bad I don't wanna see that ...................... person................. and that's being extremely nice of me to refer to her as such, she isn't even human most days! 

ok, gotta go make myself look decent to be in public,


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> reckon "bassfrye" needs to bring a bigger cooler for her trotline thread? All the usual suspects are nibbling.



Yep, funny stuff.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'll let ya know after today, permanent? no, I don't have a sugar daddy to allow me that luxury!



I sold a cpl properties,half a business and have virtually no bills now...so Ima enjoy it a little while!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 29, 2010)

Whats fer lunch???


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 29, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Whats fer lunch???



good question.  Whatcha cookin'?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> How ya likin day shift





I am getting use to it again. Miss the nights though, don't have to do all the political stuff on that shift, but finaly being able to do my job like I need to is a good thing. Got all kind of free lunches coming my way.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> guilty dogs.............
> mornin Matty
> 
> 
> ...


Well, enjoy it Sista!!! Bout time you got a breather 


BBQBOSS said:


> Whats fer lunch???


PBH 


dougefresh said:


> I am getting use to it again. Miss the nights though, don't have to do all the political stuff on that shift, but finaly being able to do my job like I need to is a good thing. Got all kind of free lunches coming my way.


yeah, dayshift politics is something I miss   

hmmm free lunch


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> reckon "bassfrye" needs to bring a bigger cooler for her trotline thread? All the usual suspects are nibbling.



Ummmm...I passed


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> I sold a cpl properties,half a business and have virtually no bills now...so Ima enjoy it a little while!


loan me a dolla? 



dougefresh said:


> I am getting use to it again. Miss the nights though, don't have to do all the political stuff on that shift, but finaly being able to do my job like I need to is a good thing. Got all kind of free lunches coming my way.


At least you got some perks to it!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 29, 2010)

Mornin' peeps.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Ummmm...I passed



You DID??? 
What about those pm's I saw when I took a wrong turn in the mod's hallway???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Mornin' peeps.



Heelllooooooo Timmmaayyyyy!!


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> loan me a dolla?
> 
> 
> Anything you want Babe!


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You DID???
> What about those pm's I saw when I took a wrong turn in the mod's hallway???



Uh Oh,they werent discussing sharpening the axe again were they?


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2010)

blueberry....over load....


oh my gut.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 29, 2010)

slip said:


> blueberry....over load....
> 
> 
> oh my gut.



Now you've made me hungry!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Heelllooooooo Timmmaayyyyy!!



Hey Darlin!!!! how is my Peach Blossom doing today???


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Now you've made me hungry!



try some of this with some extra salt.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Uh Oh,they werent discussing sharpening the axe again were they?


 I got escorted out 'for I could tell.......... 



slip said:


> blueberry....over load....
> 
> 
> oh my gut.


 Glad you reminded me, I got some more blueberries to make a cobbler with!!


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I got escorted out 'for I could tell..........
> 
> 
> Glad you reminded me, I got some more blueberries to make a cobbler with!!



Doh,last time my name was mentioned and a cpl pms went flying astray I got the dreaded


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I got escorted out 'for I could tell..........
> 
> 
> Glad you reminded me, I got some more blueberries to make a cobbler with!!



......mmmmm sounds good!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Hey Darlin!!!! how is my Peach Blossom doing today???



Not bad, waiting to go to Ttown with a friend for a doc visit, renew their drivers license & probably go to Ag South (still MSI to me) and get some fencing stuff......... Dang Kebo broke a fence yesterday, then turn around & Dream does the same thing to the "big" wire fence!!   Anybody want a horse or two?? For Real????   (not Kebo though)


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Doh,last time my name was mentioned and a cpl pms went flying astray I got the dreaded


that's why I thought you needed a heads up!



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> ......mmmmm sounds good!!!



I must say, I haven't lost my touch......

Ok, I'm outta here, chk ya'll later!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Not bad, waiting to go to Ttown with a friend for a doc visit, renew their drivers license & probably go to Ag South (still MSI to me) and get some fencing stuff......... Dang Kebo broke a fence yesterday, then turn around & Dream does the same thing to the "big" wire fence!!   Anybody want a horse or two?? For Real????   (not Kebo though)



Ahhhhh the joys of equine ownership


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 29, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> try some of this with some extra salt.



Thanks!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 29, 2010)

slip said:


> blueberry....over load....
> 
> 
> oh my gut.



glad U said something...I'm 1 lb. into a 2 lb container...I better stop now B4 I start to feeling sick.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 29, 2010)

Alright peeps......the driveby is done, gotta get back to work Holla later!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2010)

Howdy dribblers....lunch break


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy dribblers....lunch break



You ain't got outta that YET??? 
ok, I'm gone for real this time!! Powering down.........


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 29, 2010)

Lunch time at the court house...how I remember the old days!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You ain't got outta that YET???
> ok, I'm gone for real this time!! Powering down.........




Hey...sorry I missed ya. Nope, but things are lookin up. 4 groups have been called for 4 trials. I wasn't called yet....and it looks as though I won't be


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2010)

Back to the Court house....later Y'all


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 29, 2010)

Bubbette,
Have Robert text me if he hasnt bought a stand yet.

Chris


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi this is yaras son yuda. Mom is driving so I'm her assistant. We are on our way to savannah with mommy. I saw all of the pictures of everyone so I just wanted to say hi. They call me bubba since my first name is hard to remember.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 29, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Bubbette,
> Have Robert text me if he hasnt bought a stand yet.
> 
> Chris



I think he has more than enough stands already. Why in the world would he want more? He can only sit in one at the time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Hi this is yaras son yuda. Mom is driving so I'm her assistant. We are on our way to savannah with mommy. I saw all of the pictures of everyone so I just wanted to say hi. They call me bubba since my first name is hard to remember.



Hiya Bubba!!  Safe travels for ya'll!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Hi this is yaras son yuda. Mom is driving so I'm her assistant. We are on our way to savannah with mommy. I saw all of the pictures of everyone so I just wanted to say hi. They call me bubba since my first name is hard to remember.


Hi, Bubba yuda! 
So, mommys name is Yara, you are Yuda, Is sisters name Yoda? 


Bubbette said:


> I think he has more than enough stands already. Why in the world would he want more? He can only sit in one at the time.


How many times i got to tell you...... OPTIONS!!! You need to have stands in every tree if possible. I need more trailcams too.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 29, 2010)

Ludacris from da dirty souf...


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hi, Bubba yuda!
> So, mommys name is Yara, you are Yuda, Is sisters name Yoda?
> 
> How many times i got to tell you...... OPTIONS!!! You need to have stands in every tree if possible. I need more trailcams too.



You can't use all you got now. Plus, you're a vegetarian, remember? When you start killing things, then maybe you can buy some new toys.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 29, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I think he has more than enough stands already. Why in the world would he want more? He can only sit in one at the time.



Doh!

Sorry Robert


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 29, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> You can't use all you got now. Plus, you're a vegetarian, remember? When you start killing things, then maybe you can buy some new toys.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> You can't use all you got now. Plus, you're a vegetarian, remember? When you start killing things, then maybe you can buy some new toys.




My dearest Bubbette,  Pookie needs all the advantages he can get.  Please understand this and contribute to the "Help Pookie Kill Something" fund.  Check's in the mail...





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>





What are you laughing about??


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What are you laughing about??


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2010)

dang...these all natural dog treats are good.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 29, 2010)

Quack...How many PM's you gotten today?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 29, 2010)

slip said:


> dang...these all natural dog treats are good.



 I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2010)

slip said:


> dang...these all natural dog treats are good.




...idijit...




jsullivan03 said:


> Quack...How many PM's you gotten today?





59...counting yesterday.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 29, 2010)

slip said:


> dang...these all natural dog treats are good.



Frosty paws arent bad either!  Dont ask how i know...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ...idijit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





61....STOP IT BBQBOSS AND SLIP!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

slip said:


> dang...these all natural dog treats are good.



Don't worry slip I ate'm as well....Now when you introduce Koda to someone who gives you a hard time....well you know what to do


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 61....STOP IT BBQBOSS AND SLIP!!!!!!!!




SGG hacked my account?


jmfauver said:


> Don't worry slip I ate'm as well....Now when you introduce Koda to someone who gives you a hard time....well you know what to do


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 61....STOP IT BBQBOSS AND SLIP!!!!!!!!



Hiya quack


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 29, 2010)

Robert!!!!! I can multitask ya hear! Daughter is Sarah. His full name is yahuda... Bliblical.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Robert!!!!! I can multitask ya hear! Daughter is Sarah. His full name is yahuda... Bliblical.



Let the kids type,it's alot safer ....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 29, 2010)

so you said before that Yara is pronounced Laura.  Does Yuda=Lauuda???  and Yahuda= Lauhuda???  Inquiring minds want to know.   I hate it when people say my name wrong...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

slip said:


> SGG hacked my account?



SGG A hacker...you sure Slip? I bet it was really Seth after he hacked her account....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 61....STOP IT BBQBOSS AND SLIP!!!!!!!!



Pm sent...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> so you said before that Yara is pronounced Laura.  Does Yuda=Lauuda???  and Yahuda= Lauhuda???  Inquiring minds want to know.   I hate it when people say my name wrong...



You mean Matty or Matteo.....


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ...idijit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incoming



slip said:


> SGG hacked my account?


gota watch her


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Pm sent...



Maybe he did not get mine better send one asking


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 29, 2010)

slip said:


> SGG hacked my account?



And it was scary! I had to get out of there fast!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 29, 2010)

Bliblical?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> You mean Matty or Matteo.....



Es Mateo en espanol, Senor!!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> SGG A hacker...you sure Slip? I bet it was really Seth after he hacked her account....



Let's go with that one!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Es Mateo en espanol, Senor!!!!



Si

That means YES before anyone wants me banned


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Let's go with that one!



I thought you would like the passing of the torch


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

man I hate it Quack ain't answering his PM's and now Otis wants ideas on camping( only 1 area per PM he reads slow)


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> SGG A hacker...you sure Slip? I bet it was really Seth after he hacked her account....


 seth a computer hacker....now thats scary...


dougefresh said:


> gota watch her


your not doing a very good job.


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> And it was scary! I had to get out of there fast!!!


hey now...


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Let's go with that one!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My dearest Bubbette,  Pookie needs all the advantages he can get.  Please understand this and contribute to the "Help Pookie Kill Something" fund.  Check's in the mail...QUOTE]
> 
> When I collect $100,000, I will allow Bubba to buy new toys.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 29, 2010)

slip said:


> hey now...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Hooked On Quack said:
> 
> 
> > My dearest Bubbette,  Pookie needs all the advantages he can get.  Please understand this and contribute to the "Help Pookie Kill Something" fund.  Check's in the mail...QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Bubbette said:
> 
> 
> > Tell bubba to pm me I got 15ft climbing sticks and lockon stand brand new in the box....
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hiya quack








jmfauver said:


> Si
> 
> That means YES before anyone wants me banned





SOMEBODY BAN HIM, PLEASSSSSSSSE!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> jmfauver said:
> 
> 
> > As I said, when he kills sumpin' he can have new toy.
> ...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> SOMEBODY BAN HIM, PLEASSSSSSSSE!!



I would just change the tracking characteristics of my computer and come back....maybe as someone you might like


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Bubbette said:
> 
> 
> > I got a comment and to make sure no issues pm incoming
> ...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> jmfauver said:
> 
> 
> > PM received. No issues, just puttin' my foot down.
> ...


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 29, 2010)

theres a wart on the frog on the not on the log in the hole in the bottom of the sea


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Bubbette said:
> 
> 
> > just keep stirring.....now when is  dinner
> ...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> jmfauver said:
> 
> 
> > If you're waitin' for me to cook, you'll be waitin' a LONG time. Ask Bubba. He lost 50 pounds the first year we were married.
> ...


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Bubbette said:
> 
> 
> > My wife burned spaghetti noodles,so ya can't be that bad....
> ...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 29, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> theres a wart on the frog on the not on the log in the hole in the bottom of the sea



Theres medication for that ya know.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 29, 2010)

Howdy there all my Driveling useless Drivel friends...


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 29, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy there all my Driveling useless Drivel friends...



were not useless


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> jmfauver said:
> 
> 
> > PM received. No issues, just puttin' my foot down.
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette said:
> 
> 
> > i just cancelled my life insurance policy, so that $100,000 you are waiting on AIN'T coming!
> ...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i just cancelled my life insurance policy, so that $100,000 you are waiting on AIN'T coming!
> Now go do some laundry, cook dinner, get the house cleaned up, feed the dogs, go grocery shopping, and let me know when you are done. I'll give you another list later.
> Now git!!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette said:
> 
> 
> > i just cancelled my life insurance policy, so that $100,000 you are waiting on AIN'T coming!
> ...


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 29, 2010)

helloohelloheloohello


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> helloohelloheloohello



What!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> what!



hi!!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hi!!!!!!



We are sorry but the number you have dialed has been disconnected,please hang up and try your call again.



Man I always wanted to do that


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 29, 2010)

sssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 29, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I don't know about that. The first year we were married the smoke alarm was the dinner bell. Even just a couple of years ago I about burnt down the house cookin' a roast. I can cook when I really want to, I just usually don't want to. That's why I had daughters. They can do the cookin'. Plus, Bubba has become a gourmet chef and cooks most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> I think he learned to cook to survive




Oh puhleeze.  Fishbait and I danged sure didn't lose any weight last summer with you cooking for everyone when we got through hunting.  The woman can cook, don't let her fool ya.  

Their lab don't weight 248 pounds cause of a health condition.       






rhbama3 said:


> i just cancelled my life insurance policy, so that $100,000 you are waiting on AIN'T coming!
> Now go do some laundry, cook dinner, get the house cleaned up, feed the dogs, go grocery shopping, and let me know when you are done. I'll give you another list later.
> Now git!!!!




Wobbert-Woo  

 

Could you at least try to stay alive through next weekend so we can figure out a plan of action.   


Bubbette, you can commence to pop-knotting the heck outta him on July 12.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> jmfauver said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about that. The first year we were married the smoke alarm was the dinner bell. Even just a couple of years ago I about burnt down the house cookin' a roast. I can cook when I really want to, I just usually don't want to. That's why I had daughters. They can do the cookin'. Plus, Bubba has become a gourmet chef and cooks most of the time.
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette said:
> 
> 
> > i just cancelled my life insurance policy, so that $100,000 you are waiting on AIN'T coming!
> ...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Bubbette said:
> 
> 
> > That still doesn't answer why he doesn't KILL ANYTHING.....or does it
> ...


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Bubbette said:
> 
> 
> > That still doesn't answer why he doesn't KILL ANYTHING.....or does it
> ...


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> rhbama3 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, you told her!!   You done good!!!
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2010)

Afternnoon Dribbleheads!!!! 

Ok...finally got called for a double DUI case. DUI Alcohol and DUI Marijuana. After questioning, I wasn't picked as a juror for that case Unfortunately, I have to return tomorrow. They have 3 more juries to choose, probably be there all week


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Nicodemus said:
> 
> 
> > rhbama3 said:
> ...


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 29, 2010)

howdy all


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2010)

anybody got some cold compresses? She wuz hiding in the garage....


on a brighter note, picked up 300 pounds of corn to feed the pigs. I know one thing, them suckers have been corn fed for a month now so they should have a good layer of fat on them! 
May have to take a wooly booger into the hills and hollows some day next week. I figure he'll just run them down!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> anybody got some cold compresses? She wuz hiding in the garage....
> 
> 
> on a brighter note, picked up 300 pounds of corn to feed the pigs. I know one thing, them suckers have been corn fed for a month now so they should have a good layer of fat on them!
> May have to take a wooly booger into the hills and hollows some day next week. I figure he'll just run them down!


 
You are aware that you could have bought 10 whole hogs from the market by now for what you've spent on corn to feed them critters??


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 29, 2010)

Well folks think I may have this daywalkin thing back under control. Talked to boss man and I'm stuck on it forever. O'well I new it was coming and thats what I was hired to do anyway. My drivel time will be little and far between.


Getting close to that time to head south. Yall have a good one


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 29, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> This is a first post. I have been a guest for a long while, mostly in the drivel playground.  Almost seems like I know y'all.  Keebs, Nic, and Slip, Tuff, SGG, Snow, Bb, Yg, Tbug, and HQuack. Sterlo, Jeff, Otis, BBQ, OlAlabama, and, course the brilliant one, MC... and all y'all that I read and enjoy but forgot to mention.  Witty, purky, happy, and smert and many other fine adjectives that can't be mentioned here.
> 
> Well, I'm not like you. I have no witt and purdy much, just a handful a dirt. Still, I'd like to get to be friends with y'all, and would like to ask that you let me inside the Drivel Nation.  Please let me know.  If it's yes then I'm with ya.  If it's no, won't feel bad (know you got your own thing goin) - will leave ya alone.




We always welcome stawkers, voyers etc...  Pull up a chair and have a sit down!   Just remember, if you come to any gatherings, the greenhorn always buys the first two rounds!   


DeltaHalo said:


> What up peeps?



How bout it dude?!?!  Just heard they are discontinuing the production of Land Shark!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 29, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Well folks think I may have this daywalkin thing back under control. Talked to boss man and I'm stuck on it forever. O'well I new it was coming and thats what I was hired to do anyway. My drivel time will be little and far between.
> 
> 
> Getting close to that time to head south. Yall have a good one


 
This is TRAGIC!!!!!






















It means you are going to have to spend every night in the same house with SGG...


----------



## Sirduke (Jun 29, 2010)

Evening drivelers, Anything exciting happening.

And why did you all run Moonpie off.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You are aware that you could have bought 10 whole hogs from the market by now for what you've spent on corn to feed them critters??



I can't believe you just said that!
Never try to compare hunting to grocery shopping! If we do that we could be eating lobster and filet mignon every night cheaper!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Evening drivelers, Anything exciting happening.
> 
> And why did you all run Moonpie off.



whachoo tawkin' bout, Willis?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 29, 2010)

Otis sure is going to a lot of trouble to try and get noticed....


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 29, 2010)

Dang!  

Watching History Channel and just heard Moody AFB in Georgia and perked my ears up. 

They're demonstrating the ADS "Active Denial System" which throws radiowave frequency heat towards folks to make them retreat.  

Right in my own backyard. 

If my employer ever finds out that this technology exists, 5 miles up the road, I'm so done for.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Otis sure is going to a lot of trouble to try and get noticed....



holy cow...


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This is TRAGIC!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It means you are going to have to spend every night in the same house with SGG...


Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You are aware that you could have bought 10 whole hogs from the market by now for what you've spent on corn to feed them critters??



Yea, what he said.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I can't believe you just said that!
> Never try to compare hunting to grocery shopping! If we do that we could be eating lobster and filet mignon every night cheaper!



Exactly my point. I see that knot on your head did some good.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 29, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Dang!
> 
> Watching History Channel and just heard Moody AFB in Georgia and perked my ears up.
> 
> ...



If that ever happens we'll give you a job babysitting Woo Woo. Then you can send him into a Stranger Danger frenzy more often.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 29, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> If that ever happens we'll give you a job babysitting Woo Woo. Then you can send him into a Stranger Danger frenzy more often.



The job of my dreams.    


I'll have him balancing a book on his head and sipping with his pinky out in no time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2010)

Miz Bubbette, you must support your husbands interests fully. You must put aside funds to help in his quests. You should surprise him from time to time with small gifts, such as Tabor Blades, rifles, fishin` tackle, fly tyin` material, guinea feathers (contact me), camo clothes... you know. Husbands are sensitive critters.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Miz Bubbette, you must support your husbands interests fully. You must put aside funds to help in his quests. You should surprise him from time to time with small gifts, such as Tabor Blades, rifles, fishin` tackle, fly tyin` material, guinea feathers (contact me), camo clothes... you know. Husbands are sensitive critters.




Well, I've done part of that. I surprised him with knives (of course, they were thrown, not wrapped), the tackle has also flown across the room, and I surprised him today with a flyin (I mean fryin) pan. Does any of that count? 

Yes, he is a little sensitive today, but I think that's because of the knot on his head.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 29, 2010)

and I make another return...   

Howdy folks...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> jmfauver said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about that. The first year we were married the smoke alarm was the dinner bell. Even just a couple of years ago I about burnt down the house cookin' a roast. I can cook when I really want to, I just usually don't want to. That's why I had daughters. They can do the cookin'. Plus, Bubba has become a gourmet chef and cooks most of the time.
> ...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 29, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Well, I've done part of that. I surprised him with knives (of course, they were thrown, not wrapped), the tackle has also flown across the room, and I surprised him today with a flyin (I mean fryin) pan. Does any of that count?
> 
> Yes, he is a little sensitive today, but I think that's because of the knot on his head.



I......He.......Women


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 29, 2010)

Fair warning to anybody on I-95 in North or South Carolina....there is a woman from Jersey with 2 small children passing thru and she has been caught up in DC traffic so she ain't real happy....

Evening drivel nation...how are we this evening?

Keebs I saw a post about you making yourself decent for public display....can I come watch?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Miz Bubbette, you must support your husbands interests fully. You must put aside funds to help in his quests. You should surprise him from time to time with small gifts, such as Tabor Blades, rifles, fishin` tackle, fly tyin` material, guinea feathers (contact me), camo clothes... you know. Husbands are sensitive critters.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey Robert, I think we have softened her up a little...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Robert, I think we have softened her up a little...



she's leaving town tomorrow. Wanna go shopping?


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Robert, I think we have softened her up a little...





rhbama3 said:


> she's leaving town tomorrow. Wanna go shopping?



Y'all have both gotten soft . . . in the head!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 29, 2010)

hmmm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 29, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hmmm


 
I can name that tune in three notes..


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 29, 2010)

Well, I've had my fun for the night. 

Bout 20 more minutes, then it's shower and bed time.  That four hours last night ain't holding me very well.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2010)

i went over and sat in Swap and Sell with 11 other peeps. Nothing yet, but stay tuned!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 29, 2010)

Evening folks!

Now that I've gone thru the hour long download to see the leopard bite the PH, it's time for bed!
Watched it 10 times to justify waiting on the download!

He sure squealed didn't he!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 29, 2010)

Evening all you fine gentleman and Ladies


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 29, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Evening all you fine gentleman and Ladies



Missed ya down at the rock ranch this weekend.  You have to work?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Evening folks!
> 
> Now that I've gone thru the hour long download to see the leopard bite the PH, it's time for bed!
> Watched it 10 times to justify waiting on the download!
> ...







deerehauler said:


> Evening all you fine gentleman and Ladies



Evenin fellars...


----------



## Otis (Jun 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i went over and sat in Swap and Sell with 11 other peeps. Nothing yet, but stay tuned!


 


I got a gluk 83 fer sele. NIB with 1/2 box of shells my aunts cuzin sisters sun gav mi. Mace u a del. $975 and u pic up her in Texico.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 29, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Missed ya down at the rock ranch this weekend.  You have to work?



I was there did not take the tractor had my little boy with me we stoped by the tractors for a few minutes then he wanted to go over and ride the pony's



Jeff C. said:


> Evenin fellars...



Evening Jeff!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 29, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Evening all you fine gentleman and Ladies



Hauler!



BBQBOSS said:


> Missed ya down at the rock ranch this weekend.  You have to work?



Boss!



Jeff C. said:


> Evenin fellars...



Jeff!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 29, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hauler!
> 
> 
> :



Howdy Chuck


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Fair warning to anybody on I-95 in North or South Carolina....there is a woman from Jersey with 2 small children passing thru and she has been caught up in DC traffic so she ain't real happy....
> 
> Evening drivel nation...how are we this evening?
> 
> Keebs I saw a post about you making yourself decent for public display....can I come watch?



Too late, I'm back home now! 

Evenin ya'll!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Too late, I'm back home now!
> 
> Evenin ya'll!



Hey Keebs!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Too late, I'm back home now!
> 
> Evenin ya'll!




Hiya doin!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hauler!
> Boss!
> Jeff!


Chuckiepoooo!!! 


deerehauler said:


> Hey Keebs!



Hey Slim!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hiya doin!!!!



How r ya?  Still got court I see............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> How r ya?  Still got court I see............



Gotta crick in the neck too


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta crick in the neck too



like ya get from sleeping in church?!?!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 29, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Howdy Chuck



Fine looking young man in your avatar!

Da one wid no whiskers!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 29, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Fine looking young man in your avatar!
> 
> Da one wid no whiskers!



yep He gets his looks from mama


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> like ya get from sleeping in church?!?!



THAT.....and lookin over my shoulder all day. Some of dem folks look like they could be defendants


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Chuckiepoooo!!!
> 
> Hey Slim!!



Who you callin "slim"?




Heyyyy Keebeee's!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> THAT.....and lookin over my shoulder all day. Some of dem folks look like they could be defendants


I know what ya mean, I was called here a few months ago......... 



chuckb7718 said:


> Who you callin "slim"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DJ, he ain't nuttin but "breath & britches", 'bout like you just taller! 



Seth carter said:


>



What you dancin for, gf back from camp?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I know what ya mean, I was called here a few months ago.........
> 
> 
> DJ, he ain't nuttin but "breath & britches", 'bout like you just taller!
> ...



yea


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> DJ, he ain't nuttin but "breath & britches", 'bout like you just taller!



Keebs....that was Jamie's favorite description of me...usually when we were amonst a bunch of 'bigger' folks!

Thanks!

Good memories of a great feller!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Keebs....that was Jamie's favorite description of me...usually when we were amonst a bunch of 'bigger' folks!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Good memories of a great feller!



 that's all we need darlin', the good memories!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## deerehauler (Jun 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2010)

anybody else watching "Memphis Beat"? I'm loving this show!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 29, 2010)

sat is out at work cause of this heavy downpour we are getting


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> anybody else watching "Memphis Beat"? I'm loving this show!



found it, I'll let ya know..............


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2010)

Evenin` folks. Callin` it a night...


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` folks. Callin` it a night...



Evenin and night NIC


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Let the kids type,it's alot safer ....


blah....i stop silly.


BBQBOSS said:


> so you said before that Yara is pronounced Laura.  Does Yuda=Lauuda???  and Yahuda= Lauhuda???  Inquiring minds want to know.   I hate it when people say my name wrong...





jmfauver said:


> You mean Matty or Matteo.....





boneboy96 said:


> Bliblical?


you too???!!??


TGattis said:


> Fair warning to anybody on I-95 in North or South Carolina....there is a woman from Jersey with 2 small children passing thru and she has been caught up in DC traffic so she ain't real happy....
> 
> Evening drivel nation...how are we this evening?
> 
> Keebs I saw a post about you making yourself decent for public display....can I come watch?



First order of business..... chop 2"


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 29, 2010)

Update: N. Carolina SUCKS!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 29, 2010)

Evenin


----------



## Sirduke (Jun 29, 2010)

Evening folks, and a special HOWDY to Keebs.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 29, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Evenin



Evenin


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 29, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Evening folks, and a special HOWDY to Keebs.



Evinin Sir


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 29, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Evenin



What's goin on there DJ?  That's awesome to hear about your ram hunt...where you headed?


----------



## Sirduke (Jun 29, 2010)

Kinda slow in here tonight ain't it?   Cat must have got everybodys tongue


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 29, 2010)

*Evening Drivelers!*


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 29, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> What's goin on there DJ?  That's awesome to hear about your ram hunt...where you headed?



Headed to Missouri. Gonna get me a Texas Dall or a Mouflon! Then I will attempt to cook it in various ways to see if I like it


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 29, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Headed to Missouri. Gonna get me a Texas Dall or a Mouflon! Then I will attempt to cook it in various ways to see if I like it



I hear the egg is good for that sort of thing


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 29, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> *Evening Drivelers!*



Hey ya Miss Belle how you tonight?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 29, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> I hear the egg is good for that sort of thing



We will find out and if I dont like it I will be a donating it to who ever else wants it


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` folks. Callin` it a night...


Me too Nic! 



YaraG. said:


> Update: N. Carolina SUCKS!!!


Safe travels!! 



bigox911 said:


> Evenin


Hey Lee, nite Lee!! 


Sirduke said:


> Evening folks, and a special HOWDY to Keebs.


Hey Sir!!!  Make sure you get plenty of pics when the boy gets home on leave, ya hear?!?!  
G'nite folks, Bama's got me watching Memphis Heat, not bad......... 


GeorgiaBelle said:


> *Evening Drivelers!*



Heeeyyy Sista!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 29, 2010)

someone blew up the board with a buncha crap  geezuuuus, glad I been gone most of the day


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> someone blew up the board with a buncha crap  geezuuuus, glad I been gone most of the day



Hey ya Snowy


----------



## Hankus (Jun 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> someone blew up the board with a buncha crap  geezuuuus, glad I been gone most of the day



like this


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> like this



sup dood


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> someone blew up the board with a buncha crap  geezuuuus, glad I been gone most of the day



Really? where, Snowbabe? 
I've seen nothing but thought provoking comments and wisdom posted today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> someone blew up the board with a buncha crap  geezuuuus, glad I been gone most of the day


 
Sorry, I've eaten Chicken Quesadillas 2 days in a row for lunch..


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 29, 2010)

ahhhh I think I'll just call it a night..

yall have fun


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2010)

inch of rain so far!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 29, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> sup dood



the bottom of my can


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 30, 2010)

nothing since before midnight.....Man this place is really slow,we went from 48hr drivelers to 1 week it seems....Oh WAKE UP


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 30, 2010)

Yep everyone bailed out tonight


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 30, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Yep everyone bailed out tonight



It has been this way for the past few drivelers.....


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 30, 2010)

must be the room deodorizer!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 30, 2010)

I was thinking someone put us on the ignore list


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

WAKEY WAKEY HANDS OFF SNAKEY


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> WAKEY WAKEY HANDS OFF SNAKEY



idjit....


Mornin folks.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> idjit....
> 
> 
> Mornin folks.



morning......Ain't you got some BBQ sauce to make


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning......Ain't you got some BBQ sauce to make


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


>



you asking for it ain't ya... now get back in the kitchen and make that sauce!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> idjit....
> 
> 
> Mornin folks.



sorry I didnt hear ye call I was feedn up 


Mornin


----------



## MoonPie (Jun 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> anybody else watching "Memphis Beat"? I'm loving this show!



Not yet (sounds rough), but there's one on FX called "The Good Guys" and it's a gas.  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry, I've eaten Chicken Quesadillas 2 days in a row for lunch..



Uh Oh  gas


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> must be the room deodorizer!


 
Yeaaahhhhh, could someone change that to a different scent. Maybe,,,,,,,,ummm,,,,,,,,,,,,flirty mango??


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 30, 2010)

Morning!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeaaahhhhh, could someone change that to a different scent. Maybe,,,,,,,,ummm,,,,,,,,,,,,flirty mango??



You rang?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2010)

Mornin Folks!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2010)

Back to the Court house....Y'all have fine day!!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 30, 2010)

Mornin Folks


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 30, 2010)

Mornin Belle

Mornin Flirty Mango (ofh)

Mornin all the rest of you scruffy dudes.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 30, 2010)

Be back after while. Gotta go cook Sam a birthday breakfast.


----------



## MoonPie (Jun 30, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Morning!!



Morning Miss GeorgiaBelle  



dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks



Mornin Mr Doug


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 30, 2010)

Folks I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but as you know times are tough and in order to keep the driveler thread going we are going to have to institue a mandatory cover charge of 1 box of little debbies per post. This will help me errr us cover the day to day expenses. Just leave them on the counter and i will come by in the afternoon and pick them up. 

Thanks in advance,

The Sultan


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 30, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Folks I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but as you know times are tough and in order to keep the driveler thread going we are going to have to institue a mandatory cover charge of 1 box of little debbies per post. This will help me errr us cover the day to day expenses. Just leave them on the counter and i will come by in the afternoon and pick them up.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> The Sultan



Thread killer...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 30, 2010)

Mernin' yall!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Thread killer...



That'll be one box please


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 30, 2010)

crap, the Jehovahs Witness people have found me


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 30, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> crap, the Jehovahs Witness people have found me



Hey snowy 

Want me to come run em off.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 30, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey snowy
> 
> Want me to come run em off.



I told em they'd woke me up


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## jmfauver (Jun 30, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>



you can say that again


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 30, 2010)

Uh... Hello??? Anyone here?


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 30, 2010)

Anyone need anything done this week?

Im bored to death!

Kids gone until tomorrow night.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jun 30, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Uh... Hello??? Anyone here?



No!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 30, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Anyone need anything done this week?
> 
> Im bored to death!
> 
> Kids gone until tomorrow night.



Dang... I wish I would've seen this before I paid the bills.



NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> No!



I didn't think so.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 30, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Dang... I wish I would've seen this before I paid the bills.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think so.



I didnt say I was gonna volunteer money


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 30, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> I didnt say I was gonna volunteer money



Who said anything about money? I meant you could've ran into town and put them in the mail for me.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 30, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Who said anything about money? I meant you could've ran into town and put them in the mail for me.



Im sorry SGG..

Im just used to most women having a hidden agenda,my paycheck!

Mail dont run down at your place?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 30, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Im sorry SGG..
> 
> Im just used to most women having a hidden agenda,my paycheck!
> 
> Mail dont run down at your place?



I have that agenda too... it just comes from my Hubby.

Yes the mail runs here, but for some reason my mailbox doesn't sell postage stamps.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 30, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Be back after while. Gotta go cook Sam a birthday breakfast.



Tell Sam Happy B'Day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2010)

Howdy Doo!!!! Lunch break.....


----------



## slip (Jun 30, 2010)

mornin....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2010)

slip said:


> mornin....



Mornin' slipster!!!! I have somthin' for ya!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' slipster!!!! I have somthin' for ya!!!



oh my gawd man....if i ate any more of dem things i might explode.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2010)

slip said:


> oh my gawd man....if i ate any more of dem things i might explode.



OH....you've got some then????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2010)

Getting ready to head back to court. They have 3 juries they are trying to pick for today. They have gone through the entire jury selection process on two cases this week, only to have the defendant plea bargain at the last minute.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey


----------



## slip (Jun 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> OH....you've got some then????


yes sir picked like......alot.


Jeff C. said:


> Getting ready to head back to court. They have 3 juries they are trying to pick for today. They have gone through the entire jury selection process on two cases this week, only to have the defendant plea bargain at the last minute.



oh man i hate court....cant even take a nap in those rock hard chairs or nothin!


----------



## Otis (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 30, 2010)

We made it.... wooooohoooooo!!! Just in time for a nasty storm... double woooohoooo.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 30, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> We made it.... wooooohoooooo!!! Just in time for a nasty storm... double woooohoooo.



Where did yall make it to?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 30, 2010)

Jeesh!  What a day!

I'm glad I don't have a job to interfere with all the stores I had to go back and forth to today.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Jeesh!  What a day!
> 
> I'm glad I don't have a job to interfere with all the stores I had to go back and forth to today.



I went to Wally World today and that was torture enough.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

helooooohelooooheloooheloohelo


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 30, 2010)

Kinda spooky in here. Anybody home?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Kinda spooky in here. Anybody home?



ooppss, dang, snap, someone get the lights........ ooohh, there ya'll are!! 
HI!


----------



## MoonPie (Jun 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ooppss, dang, snap, someone get the lights........ ooohh, there ya'll are!!
> HI!



Don't know about all. I'm kinda new and don't count for much, but HI Keebs


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 30, 2010)

Howdy miss Keebs

Whats goin on moon pie.

I was geetin skeered of the dark in here. Thanks for turnin the lights on.


----------



## MoonPie (Jun 30, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy miss Keebs
> 
> Whats goin on moon pie.
> 
> I was geetin skeered of the dark in here. Thanks for turnin the lights on.



Well Sterlo, was doin purdy good.  Better now THANKS


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

hey alll


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 30, 2010)

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoonPie (Jun 30, 2010)

Robert


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Don't know about all. I'm kinda new and don't count for much, but HI Keebs


Everyone counts in da driveler!  Welcome! 



Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy miss Keebs
> 
> Whats goin on moon pie.
> 
> I was geetin skeered of the dark in here. Thanks for turnin the lights on.


Hey Kne, uuhh, Neil........... tell Sam HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! 



Seth carter said:


> hey alll



Hi kiddo! 

Hhhhmm, I think I'll pull a "Wobert"............................













NAP TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2010)

wassup, internet fweinds?
after a long morning of messing with feeders and trailcams, now i got an emergency case that will take a few hours. 
See ya'll tonight!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey sista, you just get some rain earlier??   Heard Fitz got it, but I didn't out my way............ still gonna kick back & snooze for a bit though............ bbl


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> wassup, internet fweinds?
> after a long morning of messing with feeders and trailcams, now i got an emergency case that will take a few hours.
> See ya'll tonight!



Aaaahhh, now I know what Moonpie meant!! heehee
Laaterrrr Bubba, I'm gonna try for a nap..............


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey sista, you just get some rain earlier??   Heard Fitz got it, but I didn't out my way............ still gonna kick back & snooze for a bit though............ bbl



mmmmm i got me some peach salsa


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey sista, you just get some rain earlier??   Heard Fitz got it, but I didn't out my way............ still gonna kick back & snooze for a bit though............ bbl



Yeah, it's been raining for a bit. 

The boys and I just woke up from a nap.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 30, 2010)

Guess I ran everyone off!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Guess I ran everyone off!



Hi!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi!!



Hey you!!! What are you up to?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey you!!! What are you up to?





Nuttin, gotta get ready for work soon.  You having a good day??


Raining here.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nuttin, gotta get ready for work soon.  You having a good day??
> 
> 
> Raining here.



Yeah, my day has been pretty good. I'm hoping Doug will get off work early today! It just stopped raining here.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>



Good luck Sulli, hope you wear 'em out!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2010)

quaaaaaccckkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good luck Sulli, hope you wear 'em out!!



X2 Dude!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> quaaaaaccckkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!



what did he do now?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> what did he do now?



as of this moment.....................
















he hasn't answered me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> quaaaaaccckkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Did the big clod step on your foot again??


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> as of this moment.....................
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rut ro raggy....Glad I am not in his shoes


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

KKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEBBBBBBBBSSSSSSSS


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> KKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEBBBBBBBBSSSSSSSS



Don't be yelling at the ladies it ain't polite


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did the big clod step on your foot again??


 He does that to you tooooo????? 



jmfauver said:


> Rut ro raggy....Glad I am not in his shoes


ain't as bad as that time in Albany............... never mind............... 



Seth carter said:


> KKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEBBBBBBBBSSSSSSSS


Heeeeeeyyyyy SSEEEEEEETTHHHHHHHHHH!!!!



jmfauver said:


> Don't be yelling at the ladies it ain't polite


That boy juss don't have no learnins one bit, I tell ya!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2010)

YO, Chief!!!  You through at the court house YET???


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> He does that to you tooooo?????
> 
> 
> ain't as bad as that time in Albany............... never mind...............
> ...



hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2010)

_Keeeeeeeeeebbbsss!!!_


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> _Keeeeeeeeeebbbsss!!!_



you missed it again, didn't ya??


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Don't be yelling at the ladies it ain't polite



yes ma i mean sir


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> YO, Chief!!!  You through at the court house YET???





Jeff C. said:


> _Keeeeeeeeeebbbsss!!!_





Keebs said:


> you missed it again, didn't ya??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> YO, Chief!!!  You through at the court house YET???



NADA!!!! One more day, it looks like....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> NADA!!!! One more day, it looks like....



Dang! 

ok, gotta call the neighbor 'bout moving some hay, bbl folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Dang!
> 
> ok, gotta call the neighbor 'bout moving some hay, bbl folks!



HB


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> yes ma i mean sir



we need to have a talk,go to the basement w/ quack and I will be down..........Later


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> we need to have a talk,go to the basement w/ quack and I will be down..........Later



someone help


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 30, 2010)

Quick drive by....hi y'all...headed to the pool. Hope everyone is good.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> someone help



If you would behave this would not happen


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' slipster!!!! I have somthin' for ya!!!





slip said:


> yes sir picked like......alot.
> 
> 
> oh man i hate court....cant even take a nap in those rock hard chairs or nothin!



OK....just make note for the record...I picked 'em for YOU, as a gesture for the squash.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Quick drive by....hi y'all...headed to the pool. Hope everyone is good.



You too Sweetwater!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> OK....just make note for the record...I picked 'em for YOU, as a gesture for the squash.



ohhhh, i see.

thanks man.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2010)

slip said:


> ohhhh, i see.
> 
> thanks man.



No problem young man....if ya change your mind, I have three large bushes slap full of them


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> wassup, internet fweinds?
> after a long morning of messing with feeders and trailcams, now i got an emergency case that will take a few hours.
> See ya'll tonight!



Lawd I hate bein on call with BAMA!!!! he is the one the folks at the big house keep the lights on for!!!!


Evenin folks....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Quick drive by....hi y'all...headed to the pool. Hope everyone is good.


Hey Sweet!  Bye Sweet!  Enjoy!!



jmfauver said:


> we need to have a talk,go to the basement w/ quack and I will be down..........Later


ooohhh, you did that soooo well!!! 



Seth carter said:


> someone help


mmmwwahahahahahahahpaybackhahahahahaha 



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Lawd I hate bein on call with BAMA!!!! he is the one the folks at the big house keep the lights on for!!!!
> 
> 
> Evenin folks....



He IS Da Man Wit Da Plan!!  Hey sweetie!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Sweet!  Bye Sweet!  Enjoy!!
> 
> 
> ooohhh, you did that soooo well!!!
> ...



You keepin' the zoo under control around here tonight?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> You keepin' the zoo under control around here tonight?



Nada, I think the newbie Moonpie is on duty tonight, I'm fixin to go move some hay, feedup & come back check on thangs...........


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nada, I think the newbie Moonpie is on duty tonight, I'm fixin to go move some hay, feedup & come back check on thangs...........



Moonpie???? who beez this newbie??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> You keepin' the zoo under control around here tonight?



Howdy there bluegrass!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 30, 2010)

Howdy!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Where did yall make it to?



Savannah from NJ..... with the kiddies. Yeeeessssss you may bring me ribs.

Evening ya'll... the rain has stopped and now time for skeeters.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 30, 2010)

evening all...quick drive by on my way to the kitchen/breakroom here at work.   Suppertime!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 30, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> evening all...quick drive by on my way to the kitchen/breakroom here at work.   Suppertime!



Evening anything good you got cookin up in there?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 30, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Folks I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but as you know times are tough and in order to keep the driveler thread going we are going to have to institue a mandatory cover charge of 1 box of little debbies per post. This will help me errr us cover the day to day expenses. Just leave them on the counter and i will come by in the afternoon and pick them up.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> The Sultan



Ummmmm the lil debbie collection bin is empty, so that means either pigmy has been in here or I am going on a diet


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 30, 2010)

Evenin drivelers. Cookin supper for my birthday boy ( Sam ). Check in withn yall later.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 30, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Ummmmm the lil debbie collection bin is empty, so that means either pigmy has been in here or I am going on a diet



Man I swear I left 5 boxes. That tripod is swipin debbies.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy there bluegrass!!!


What up JC???


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 30, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Evenin drivelers. Cookin supper for my birthday boy ( Sam ). Check in withn yall later.



Evening and happy birthday to Sam


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 30, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Savannah from NJ..... with the kiddies. Yeeeessssss you may bring me ribs.
> 
> Evening ya'll... the rain has stopped and now time for skeeters.



Skeeters are Georgia's second state bird.....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 30, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Skeeters are Georgia's second state bird.....



I've been luck... they don't really care for me but Sarah is gonna get chewed up.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 30, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I've been luck... they don't really care for me but Sarah is gonna get chewed up.



Skeeters and gnats....I don't know which is worse!!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 30, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Evening anything good you got cookin up in there?


spinich fetticini w/ meatballs in an italian dressing and Alfredo sauce.  


Sultan of Slime said:


> Ummmmm the lil debbie collection bin is empty, so that means either pigmy has been in here or I am going on a diet





Sterlo58 said:


> Man I swear I left 5 boxes. That tripod is swipin debbies.


   I had something for ya but I can't upload it...gotta figure out how to get it into a valid state to upload.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2010)

Yara, you done back down here in the South already? I`m startin` to think you like it down here.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 30, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> spinich fetticini w/ meatballs in an italian dressing and Alfredo sauce.
> :



Wow I was not that hungry but that got me hungry and craving some of that


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yara, you done back down here in the South already? I`m startin` to think you like it down here.



Isn't anywhere else better to be


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Isn't anywhere else better to be





For sure!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 30, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> spinich fetticini w/ meatballs in an italian dressing and Alfredo sauce.





deerehauler said:


> Wow I was not that hungry but that got me hungry and craving some of that



It makes linguini...fetticini


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> For sure!!



Evenin' Sir!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 30, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Savannah from NJ..... with the kiddies. Yeeeessssss you may bring me ribs.
> 
> Evening ya'll... the rain has stopped and now time for skeeters.



Gonna be cooking about 35-40 slabs this weekend along with a couple beef briskets, 6 boston butts and about 80 chicken quarters... Come on up to Jackson Lake... dont  forget your 'kini!   Leave the long legged mack daddy at home though.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 30, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Evenin' Sir!!



Evenin Mr. KYHunter.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

evenin kaintuck


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Evenin Mr. KYHunter.



Hey bossman!!!! all this durn talk about BBQ is killin' me!!! I need a fix!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> evenin kaintuck



HANKUS


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 30, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Hey bossman!!!! all this durn talk about BBQ is killin' me!!! I need a fix!!



Swing by the beach and pick up some of them well oiled ladies and come on up to the Lake!   We got hot tubs, boats and swimmin pools... oh yeah and decent BBQ.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> HANKUS



well thanks fer askin I'm bout as good as a flat tire on a motorcycle but if I get some sleep tonite it oughta get some better


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Swing by the beach and pick up some of them well oiled ladies and come on up to the Lake!   We got hot tubs, boats and swimmin pools... oh yeah and decent BBQ.


Well, I am headed that way again this weekend....I know I will find some oil in the water eventually, been checking the wimenns pretty closely though they seem to be covered in it....they make some really good soap to clean it off with though


Hankus said:


> well thanks fer askin I'm bout as good as a flat tire on a motorcycle but if I get some sleep tonite it oughta get some better



I hear ya brother!!! I am stuck here at the big house for another couple of hours, sure could use some sleep myself....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Evenin drivelers. Cookin supper for my birthday boy ( Sam ). Check in withn yall later.



 Happy Birthday to your boy Sterlo!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 30, 2010)

Well today was my last day at work until next Wednesday so i went ahead and started wading in the creek.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well today was my last day at work until next Wednesday so i went ahead and started wading in the creek.



Bet it is mighty fine in the creek tonight too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well today was my last day at work until next Wednesday so i went ahead and started wading in the creek.



Just got stung by a Wasp....I might have to wade a little too...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yara, you done back down here in the South already? I`m startin` to think you like it down here.


We are down here getting things ready for our move to Savannah. 


BBQBOSS said:


> Gonna be cooking about 35-40 slabs this weekend along with a couple beef briskets, 6 boston butts and about 80 chicken quarters... Come on up to Jackson Lake... dont  forget your 'kini!   Leave the long legged mack daddy at home though.



Where & When?? Btw..... Daddy is a permanent attachment


----------



## baldfish (Jun 30, 2010)

How do folks


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 30, 2010)

baldfish said:


> How do folks



evenin sir.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2010)

Sterlo, happy birthday to your boy!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2010)

baldfish said:


> How do folks



Purtnear good!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 30, 2010)

baldfish said:


> How do folks



Howdy Copper!  How many donuts you eat today???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 30, 2010)

Sterlo-  Hope Master Sam has a good birthday Supper!  Tell him happy day for me!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

to nick an hankus acceptid


----------



## baldfish (Jun 30, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> evenin sir.....



You callin me old 
people only say that to me when I'm in uniform other times it's stuff I can't post



Jeff C. said:


> Purtnear good!!!



at least it's better than bad



BBQBOSS said:


> Howdy Copper!  How many donuts you eat today???



None I stay away from copfood
for the comment


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

baldfish said:


> You callin me old
> people only say that to me when I'm in uniform other times it's stuff I can't post
> 
> 
> ...


hey baldfish anybody in here


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2010)

Too drugged up to read back. Has Moonbat been in here tonight?


----------



## baldfish (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey baldfish anybody in here



You behavin


----------



## baldfish (Jun 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Too drugged up to read back. Has Moonbat been in here tonight?



I don't think he has mexican


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2010)

baldfish said:


> I don't think he has mexican


 
OK, thank you,,,,,,,,,,carry on.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 30, 2010)

baldfish said:


> You callin me old
> people only say that to me when I'm in uniform other times it's stuff I can't post
> 
> 
> ...


I would never even dream of it.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 30, 2010)

I feel like some Mexican..... hhhmmm.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Too drugged up to read back. Has Moonbat been in here tonight?



No, Otis hasn't graced us with his presence yet...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I feel like some Mexican..... hhhmmm.


 
If you felt like me right now you'd be hatin life. Can't even walk. Muscle relaxers didn't touch it so I moved on to Lortab, now life is good, as long as I don't move..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 30, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I feel like some Mexican..... hhhmmm.



Man I had some killer Mex-Mex today from frontera....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you felt like me right now you'd be hatin life. Can't even walk. Muscle relaxers didn't touch it so I moved on to Lortab, now life is good, as long as I don't move..



Danggg....everybody's havin' back issues lately. Hate to hear it Amigo!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you felt like me right now you'd be hatin life. Can't even walk. Muscle relaxers didn't touch it so I moved on to Lortab, now life is good, as long as I don't move..



 What you done done to yerself, shuggums?!?!?


----------



## baldfish (Jun 30, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I would never even dream of it.



yeah right smartypants


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2010)

baldfish said:


> yeah right smartypants



Hey my B,B & B Bro!!!!!!!!    How's life treatin ya?


----------



## baldfish (Jun 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey my B,B & B Bro!!!!!!!!    How's life treatin ya?



Fine as wine with a Liquor shot

and you's kebolicious


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey my B,B & B Bro!!!!!!!!    How's life treatin ya?



hey keebses


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Fine as wine with a Liquor shot
> 
> and you's kebolicious


Wish I could share that shot wit ya! 



Seth carter said:


> hey keebses


Hey kiddo, what? no date tonight?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey kiddo, what? no date tonight?



naw


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> What you done done to yerself, shuggums?!?!?


 
Done gone and thrown it out somehow.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> naw



caint get that girl in the other thread to post a pic of her boat or tell me auto/manual, ford/chevy or reglar/high octane alkohol


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Wish I could share that shot wit ya!
> 
> 
> Hey kiddo, what? no date tonight?



naa thats friday


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Done gone and thrown it out somehow.



see what catchin wild wimmens will do fer ya


----------



## MoonPie (Jun 30, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Moonpie???? who beez this newbie??



Purdy much a nobody. Just sittin here enjoyin. Appreciate your askin bluegrassbowhntr


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> naa thats friday



wats in that mug


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 30, 2010)

Evenin all.

Hope the world is treating you well.

All is good here and could not be better


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> naw


I knew you had one................ with beer........... 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Done gone and thrown it out somehow.


Well dang darlin, get to a chiropractor or a md & get more drugs............. hate to know you're in pain though! 



Hankus said:


> caint get that girl in the other thread to post a pic of her boat or tell me auto/manual, ford/chevy or reglar/high octane alkohol


pm deerhauler, I think he has an inside connection........... 



Seth carter said:


> naa thats friday


movies? riding round?  what's to do in Meter?? 



MoonPie said:


> Purdy much a nobody. Just sittin here enjoyin. Appreciate your askin bluegrassbowhntr



Well?  Have you been paying attention and taking names?!!?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2010)

Boo!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Evenin all.
> 
> Hope the world is treating you well.
> 
> All is good here and could not be better



You ain't blown all your money yet?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I knew you had one................ with beer...........
> 
> pm deerhauler, I think he has an inside connection...........



not tonite its that Mikes Harder Cranberry Lemonade


I aint sure I wanna pursue this any further


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 30, 2010)

Good evening folks!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you felt like me right now you'd be hatin life. Can't even walk. Muscle relaxers didn't touch it so I moved on to Lortab, now life is good, as long as I don't move..



Lortabs + beer + pui= one funny "can"


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Boo!



  krimeney dont do that I almost spilt my drink


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I knew you had one................ with beer...........
> 
> 
> Well dang darlin, get to a chiropractor or a md & get more drugs............. hate to know you're in pain though!
> ...



movies going to states burrow


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 30, 2010)

baldfish said:


> yeah right smartypants



Who... me??? Can't ya see my halo???


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> wats in that mug



shhhhhhh


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

o yea hey nick


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Boo!



Don't sneak up on me like that!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> movies going to states burrow



hope ya enjoy it feller


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> shhhhhhh



I'm teeeeelllliiing your papa!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hope ya enjoy it feller



thanks


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You ain't blown all your money yet?



Nope....

Quit dating Woodys women,so I have money.

Waffle House chicks dont require much in the ways of material goods.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 30, 2010)

Just made a fatal mistake.....  Broke out a pack of Kentucky chucks deer jerky sticks from the freezer.... And cold beer...


----------



## MoonPie (Jun 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Too drugged up to read back. Has Moonbat been in here tonight?



Moonbat 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you felt like me right now you'd be hatin life. Can't even walk. Muscle relaxers didn't touch it so I moved on to Lortab, now life is good, as long as I don't move..



I'm so sorry.   Wish life could always be fun


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> shhhhhhh



jus you step to my side of the screen n try that


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'm teeeeelllliiing your papa!



its dr pepper cherry


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> o yea hey nick



Howdy, young man. 



YaraG. said:


> Don't sneak up on me like that!!





Fun, weren`t it!


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> movies going to states burrow



What ya going to see Seth?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> What ya going to see Seth?



my gf wants to see the new twilight


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> What ya going to see Seth?



first.....................must self moderate


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Well dang darlin, get to a chiropractor or a md & get more drugs............. hate to know you're in pain though!


 
MD was this afternoon, the drugs only make me not care so much that I'm in pain. Chiropractor is tomorrow, hopefully. Thanks..


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> its dr pepper cherry


Good boy Setherd...


Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, young man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Silly boy... trix are fir kids!


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> my gf wants to see the new twilight



Heck enjoy it!

Team Edward or Team Jacob?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> MD was this afternoon, the drugs only make me not care so much that I'm in pain. Chiropractor is tomorrow, hopefully. Thanks..



hope that fixes it mex


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Heck enjoy it!
> 
> Team Edward or Team Jacob?



idk but i will enjoy it


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> MD was this afternoon, the drugs only make me not care so much that I'm in pain. Chiropractor is tomorrow, hopefully. Thanks..



Sally is over tonight.

Want me to send her down?Shes a masseuse


----------



## MoonPie (Jun 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Boo!



Hey Mr. Nic.  Your ready for a relaxin weekend


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Good boy Setherd...
> 
> 
> Silly boy... trix are fir kids!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Just made a fatal mistake.....  Broke out a pack of Kentucky chucks deer jerky sticks from the freezer.... And cold beer...


If they are any where near as good as that roast you are in for a treat!!


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> idk but i will enjoy it



Ummmm...we had the "Talk" right?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Ummmm...we had the "Talk" right?



what


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Sally is over tonight.
> 
> Want me to send her down?Shes a masseuse


 
I didn't know waffle  house had masuu,,,masee,,,,,,back rubbers.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>



keep drinkin them things an itll make ya wanta drive 4X4's an hunt/fish all the time


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I didn't know waffle  house had masuu,,,masee,,,,,,back rubbers.



She's not a Waffle House Chick

Lives 4 houses down.Her grass needed cutting,I just so happen to own a mower and had ample free time!


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 30, 2010)

Otis,
You get text?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> keep drinkin them things an itll make ya wanta drive 4X4's an hunt/fish all the time



hmmmmmm


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Hey Mr. Nic.  Your ready for a relaxin weekend





Yessir! Between grillin, and runnin` the river fishin`, I`m gonna do some catchin` up on my sleep too. Got one place just off the river, there`s a tree got my name on it that I will lean up agin, and take me a nice nap.


----------



## Otis (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> my gf wants to see the new twilight


 

Don't ever give me a vision like that again. Just the thought....poor girl 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> MD was this afternoon, the drugs only make me not care so much that I'm in pain. Chiropractor is tomorrow, hopefully. Thanks..


 

sissy.....I'll send Jose over to fix it for you 




wickedjester said:


> Sally is over tonight.
> 
> Want me to send her down?Shes a masseuse


 


If she has been near you, make sure she goes through her 3 days of mandatory isolation before going back out in public.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hmmmmmm



dont be so happy thats jus the start  it gets worse from there much worse

PM fer details


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 30, 2010)

Otis said:


> Don't ever give me a vision like that again. Just the thought....poor girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doh


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Doh



duh


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

Otis said:


> Don't ever give me a vision like that again. Just the thought....poor girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o shutup idjit


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> what



We need to have the "Talk"?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> o shutup idjit



idjit here n counted fer

what ya want


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> We need to have the "Talk"?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> idjit here n counted fer
> 
> what ya want



the other idjit


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> She's not a Waffle House Chick
> 
> Lives 4 houses down.Her grass needed cutting,I just so happen to own a mower and had ample free time!


 
Send her on down, I's got's to have some relief..



wickedjester said:


> We need to have the "Talk"?


 
Leave cuz Carter alone..


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> We need to have the "Talk"?



make sure you dont ask him to take notes fer reference caint nobody read his spellin


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> the other idjit



sorry jus herd my name


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> sorry jus herd my name


----------



## MoonPie (Jun 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yessir! Between grillin, and runnin` the river fishin`, I`m gonna do some catchin` up on my sleep too. Got one place just off the river, there`s a tree got my name on it that I will lean up agin, and take me a nice nap.



 river fishin & catchin  Oh... Got it: catchin up on sleep!  Sure hope it's another good one for you Nic


----------



## slip (Jun 30, 2010)

3 inches of rain in 24hours and its still coming down..


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Send her on down, I's got's to have some relief..
> 
> 
> 
> Leave cuz Carter alone..



Shes done here

Have you gave Cuz the much needed talk about the birds and the bees?


----------



## 243Savage (Jun 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Got one place just off the river, there`s a tree got my name on it that I will lean up agin, and take me a nice nap.



You do that here and you'll wake up in a grizzly stomach.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> make sure you dont ask him to take notes fer reference caint nobody read his spellin



He can draw pictures


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>



slick avv there seth much better than bacon


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Shes done here
> 
> Have you gave Cuz the much needed talk about the birds and the bees?


 
Not my job, he's your youngun..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!



Evenin'Rutt!!!



BBQBOSS said:


> Just made a fatal mistake.....  Broke out a pack of Kentucky chucks deer jerky sticks from the freezer.... And cold beer...



Fatal...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> He can draw pictures



he had better


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 30, 2010)

243Savage said:


> You do that here and you'll wake up in a grizzly stomach.



Not for long,slip and I are on our way to let him whip those critters


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Jeff C how goes it feller?  ya still runnin from mods


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not my job, he's your youngun..



Doh

We been through this.

Im not his Daddy.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> not tonite its that Mikes Harder Cranberry Lemonade
> 
> 
> I aint sure I wanna pursue this any further


Sounds like it'd taste good though........ 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!





YaraG. said:


> Lortabs + beer + pui= one funny "can"


Hey, glad ya'll finally made it in safe!  Oh, if TG hasn't told ya, skin so soft is good for the gnats & skeeters!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Boo!


 you're getting BAD about sneakin in like that! 



Seth carter said:


> movies going to states burrow


just keep your hands to yourself, ya hear?  We don't need no "mini-seth's" running around here!! 



wickedjester said:


> Nope....
> 
> Quit dating Woodys women,so I have money.
> 
> Waffle House chicks dont require much.


nocomment,nocomment,nocomment,nocomment......... 



BBQBOSS said:


> Just made a fatal mistake.....  Broke out a pack of Kentucky chucks deer jerky sticks from the freezer.... And cold beer...


can't be as good as BubbaBama's!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> MD was this afternoon, the drugs only make me not care so much that I'm in pain. Chiropractor is tomorrow, hopefully. Thanks..


Lemme know, I know how to walk your back without walkin it, don't ask, I'd have to just show ya, but it works.............. 



Nicodemus said:


> Yessir! Between grillin, and runnin` the river fishin`, I`m gonna do some catchin` up on my sleep too. Got one place just off the river, there`s a tree got my name on it that I will lean up agin, and take me a nice nap.


You gonna be any where near Lake Blackshear this weekend???


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> he had better



Crayons or Pencil?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> He can draw pictures


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 30, 2010)

Why no Comments Keebs?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sounds like it'd taste good though........



and at 8% it packs a punch fer a girl drink


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2010)

243Savage said:


> You do that here and you'll wake up in a grizzly stomach.





If I do, he will end up with a hole in his stomach all the way out to his rib cage!!    

Save me some of them trout till next summer!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If I do, he will end up with a hole in his stomach all the way out to his rib cage!!



ats what I figgered out of you


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If I do, he will end up with a hole in his stomach all the way out to his rib cage!!
> 
> Save me some of them trout till next summer!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> If they are any where near as good as that roast you are in for a treat!!



Oh they are.... I hoard them up through the year... Hopefully I will be seeing him again this weekend.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sounds like it'd taste good though........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did ya finish our story yet ... beautiful??? Sarah is well covered ty hunny.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey Keebs!   

I`ll be right below the Blackshear dam, catchin` all the fish I want to clean. If you`re in the area, swing by and holler.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> ats what I figgered out of you





I don`t carry them blades for looks.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> ats what I figgered out of you


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Jeff C how goes it feller?  ya still runnin from mods



Not bad Hankus...thanks!  Nah...they finally let me out


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Doh
> 
> We been through this.
> 
> Im not his Daddy.


 
That's not what your sister says..


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t carry them blades for looks.



they are real expensive sticks if ya caint use em aint they


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Not bad Hankus...thanks!  Nah...they finally let me out



didnt know they caught ya last I herd ya was slippin pastem like a greased eel


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> they are real expensive sticks if ya caint use em aint they





Yep, I don`t have a knife in my collection that hasn`t had blood on it. That includes my stone blade knives.  I use them too. For my re-enactments, I use blacksmith forged blades and hawks made by Choctawlb. For stone blades, I make my own. For modern blades, the one and only Sharpeblades (Raleigh Tabor).


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>



hoss what I done telled ya bout that


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sounds like it'd taste good though........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



never had bama's jerky before..... Of course he's never offered me any either!!!   : whip:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, I don`t have a knife in my collection that hasn`t had blood on it. That includes my stone blade knives. I use them too.


 
Some of that blood is your own...


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hoss what I done telled ya bout that


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's not what your sister says..



Hush... In Alabama in dont matter.

These Georgia folks find out about it plus find out Im from Australia nad I will be hung


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> never had bama's jerky before..... Of course he's never offered me any either!!!   : whip:


 
He's gotta kill something besides time and his credit card limit first...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>



much better


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> much better


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Hush... In Alabama in dont matter.
> 
> These Georgia folks find out about it plus find out Im from Australia nad I will be hung


 
They got nothin against Stralians.......heck they even made one of em' a mod..


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Why no Comments Keebs?


I ain't takin NOOOooooo chances, don't wanna get bannnnedddd...........



Hankus said:


> and at 8% it packs a punch fer a girl drink


Uuuuhhhh, Exuse you??  I can PROMISE you don't wanna take me on drinking beer, young'un, and ain't NONE of this bunch ever seen me *NOT* hold my liquor either!



YaraG. said:


> Did ya finish our story yet ... beautiful??? Sarah is well covered ty hunny.


Oh Snap, I knew I had something else to do, thanks for reminding me!!!
Glad she's ok, I know they do a number on me & I was born here! 



Nicodemus said:


> Hey Keebs!
> 
> I`ll be right below the Blackshear dam, catchin` all the fish I want to clean. If you`re in the area, swing by and holler.



When you headed that way??   I may be up there tomorrow.............


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>



if youd learn to aim that mite scare me more


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 30, 2010)

Nite Yall,going riding.

BBQBOSS,save me some jerky

Keebs,I will be good

Miguel,watch my boy

Hankus,watch Miguel watch my boy

All others I missed have  agood evening


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> if youd learn to aim that mite scare me more



ii can shoot just dont wanna hit u


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Some of that blood is your own...





Yep!!   Every stone blade I make, is signed in my blood.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Uuuuhhhh, Exuse you??  I can PROMISE you don't wanna take me on drinking beer, young'un, and ain't NONE of this bunch ever seen me *NOT* hold my liquor either!



rekon we could set up a mock competition so that we could get somebody else to foot the bill


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> When you headed that way??   I may be up there tomorrow.............





Got to work tomorrow, but when I get off, I don`t go back till Tuesday. Several of those mornins`, I`ll be fishin`.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Nite Yall,going riding.
> 
> BBQBOSS,save me some jerky
> 
> ...



I aint watchin him too hard last I herd he aint movin much


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Nite Yall,going riding.
> 
> BBQBOSS,save me some jerky
> 
> ...


 
Night sweety.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Got to work tomorrow, but when I get off, I don`t go back till Tuesday. Several of those mornins`, I`ll be fishin`.



i wanna go fishin


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Night sweety.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> never had bama's jerky before..... Of course he's never offered me any either!!!   : whip:


I'll have to say, it ranks up there with your sauce, since I've never had any of your.....................  ................ cooking........... 



Hankus said:


> rekon we could set up a mock competition so that we could get somebody else to foot the bill



that'd be bout the only way I could do it...........


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> ii can shoot just dont wanna hit u



if ya tryin to see me dance ya mite oughta listen to Jerry Clower tell about Uncle Versie an his dancin


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> if ya tryin to see me dance ya mite oughta listen to Jerry Clower tell about Uncle Versie an his dancin


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Got to work tomorrow, but when I get off, I don`t go back till Tuesday. Several of those mornins`, I`ll be fishin`.


I may have to make another trip then, we'll confab later & see what we come up with........... 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Night sweety.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> that'd be bout the only way I could do it...........



me too rekon WJ would do it


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I may have to make another trip then, we'll confab later & see what we come up with...........



x2


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>



you ever kiss a mule


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> x2



X3


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> you ever kiss a mule



no bet quack has tho


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> X3



x10


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2010)

Nite Y'all


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> no bet quack has tho



I bet he liked it


----------



## mattech (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> if ya tryin to see me dance ya mite oughta listen to Jerry Clower tell about Uncle Versie an his dancin



I've heard alot about uncle versie, but never heard bout his dancin'. I like the coon hunting on his anniversary.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Nite Y'all



 to ya Jeff C


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> me too rekon WJ would do it



 meybe, he's in da money now, might better pm him & get him to set some aside for us, ya reckon?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

mattech said:


> I've heard alot about uncle versie, but never heard bout his dancin'. I like the coon hunting on his anniversary.



when the mobsters was huntin Duval Scott fer his bettin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2010)

Fiber Optic DSL = fast internet
Lortab = dial up brain speed..


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I bet he liked it



poor mule


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> meybe, he's in da money now, might better pm him & get him to set some aside for us, ya reckon?



hed fergit where he put it

hes an idgit


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fiber Optic DSL = fast internet
> Lortab = dial up brain speed..



yep


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> poor mule



yep


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

see yall later


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> see yall later


 
Later Cuz.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

finally a 3peat now to get my much needed penalty shot


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin'Rutt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Fatal...


Howdy Jeff!!..........just when I think I'm all caught up and done for the night, ready to hang out here...........the dog decides it's time to go outside for a walk!!



BBQBOSS said:


> Oh they are.... I hoard them up through the year... Hopefully I will be seeing him again this weekend.


Well when you see him see if you can find out what he did to that roast/ham you had At D.O.G.



Keebs said:


> Uuuuhhhh, Exuse you??  I can PROMISE you don't wanna take me on drinking beer, young'un, and ain't NONE of this bunch ever seen me *NOT* hold my liquor either!


I can attest to that fact!!......Somebody had more than one or two of my mixed drinks last year........and was up and moving with the rest of us the next day!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> see yall later



later feller


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 30, 2010)

hey hey


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> hey hey



howdy Strych


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> hay hay


 
Not so loud, Matty will think it's bed time...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Nite Y'all


Night Jeff!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fiber Optic DSL = fast internet
> Lortab = dial up brain speed..


Maybe I can keep up with you tonight!!


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy Strych



what up hank



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not so loud, Matty will think it's bed time...




sorry yall...carry on.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Maybe I can keep up with you tonight!!



hes runnin like a pack of racin turtles


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 30, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> hay hay





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not so loud, Matty will think it's bed time...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> what up hank



the bottom of this blasted can

either it has a hole or it evaporated


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fiber Optic DSL = fast internet
> Lortab = dial up brain speed..


 yep! 



Hankus said:


> hed fergit where he put it
> 
> hes an idgit


true, true............. 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I can attest to that fact!!......Somebody had more than one or two of my mixed drinks last year........and was up and moving with the rest of us the next day!!


  



Strych9 said:


> hey hey


Joshieeeeee!!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not so loud, Matty will think it's bed time...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> the bottom of this blasted can
> 
> either it has a hole or it evaporated



hole definitely a hole


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hole definitely a hole



wait no it evaporated


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> wait no it evaporated



wait it evaporate through the hole


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

did ya miss me


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> wait it evaporate through the hole



wait its defective rekon I jus get another


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> did ya miss me



we can only miss y aif ya stay gone long enuff shoot some didnt know ya left on the last page


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hes runnin like a pack of racin turtles


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> wait its defective rekon I jus get another



I got another and I think it is operator error


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> we can only miss y aif ya stay gone long enuff shoot some didnt know ya left on the last page


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



swiped that un from a feller from Nebrasker it can be used any time speed is in question


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I got another and I think it is operator error



yep its the operator


the idgit punched a hole in it


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>



sorry bout the big words


we did no mis u


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> sorry bout the big words
> 
> 
> we did no mis u



well then


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> yep its the operator
> 
> 
> the idgit punched a hole in it



quick update if the holes are aligned so that one is above the other the uptake speed of the liqud is increased


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I got another and I think it is operator error


The nut behind the wheel!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> well then



I like it better when Tuff does it I think you are tryin to hurt me wid them thangs


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I like it better when Tuff does it I think you are tryin to hurt me wid them thangs


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The nut behind the wheel!!



the I D 10 T button was in the on position


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The nut behind the wheel!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



hey keebs


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I like it better when Tuff does it I think you are tryin to hurt me wid them thangs


 
I wouldn't hold my breath for that ever happening again..


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>



jus stick wid the first reaction its better that way


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> jus stick wid the first reaction its better that way



naaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath for that ever happening again..



 why not did they band her too


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> why not did they band her too


 
Too? who else got banded?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath for that ever happening again..


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> naaaaaaaaaaaa



you mite figger it out one day it jus takes a strong liver


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> why not did they band her too



DO NOT BANN TUFFY


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Too? who else got banded?



did any get banded


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> DO NOT BANN TUFFY



I AGREE


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> why not did they band her too





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Too? who else got banded?


...Do tell!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> did any get banded



who got banned


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> ...Do tell!!





Seth carter said:


> who got banned



I dunno


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> did any get banded


 
Seems like someone needs to search the membership..


----------



## slip (Jun 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Seems like someone needs to search the membership..



or you could just make it easy for us and spill the beans.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Seems like someone needs to search the membership..



shoot they band em an release em now a days so how am I posed to keep up with it


----------



## slip (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> who got banned



your next....i was told.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

slip said:


> or you could just make it easy for us and spill the beans.



x2 and hey slip


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2010)

slip said:


> or you could just make it easy for us and spill the beans.


 
I don't spill beans, I eat them, and by the time you know I've done that it's too late...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

well I be shes banded


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey keebs


 thought you had left....... 


Seth carter said:


> DO NOT BANN TUFFY



too late.............


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> thought you had left.......
> 
> 
> too late.............



holy crap they banned tuffy


----------



## slip (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> x2 and hey slip


what up.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't spill beans, I eat them, and by the time you know I've done that it's too late...


beans is gross.


Hankus said:


> well I be shes banded


who woulda thunk it....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> holy crap they banned tuffy


 
I heard you're next..


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

slip said:


> what up.
> 
> beans is gross.
> 
> who woulda thunk it....



what did she do


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

last post I found was today at 12:11 am



rekon she get the WJ rehab treatment


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't spill beans, I eat them, and by the time you know I've done that it's too late...






Seth carter said:


> holy crap they banned tuffy


I don't think they did it!!......She did it!!


----------



## slip (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> what did she do



broke some rules, if i had to take a wild guess...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> what did she do


 
That sounds like a PM question for a Mod..



Hankus said:


> last post I found was today at 12:11 am
> 
> 
> 
> rekon she get the WJ rehab treatment


 

I'd lay odds on the answer to that one being negatory ghost rider.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

slip said:


> broke some rules, if i had to take a wild guess...



i mean what rules


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That sounds like a PM question for a Mod..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep and probly yep


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2010)

I think I'll go hang out in the Swap n Sell forum. There's only 6 viewing presently. That just isn't enough..


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Well Ladies, Gentlemen (even Seth) in lite of the situation heres to Tuff


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 30, 2010)

I had interesting reading last night lets just say that


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Well Ladies, Gentlemen (even Seth) in lite of the situation heres to Tuff



i already miss tuffy to her


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 30, 2010)

slip said:


> broke some rules, if i had to take a wild guess...


Some things from last night disappeared!!........That would be my guess!!


----------



## slip (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i mean what rules



the kind of rules that if broken get you banned? maybe?


----------



## slip (Jun 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Some things from last night disappeared!!........That would be my guess!!



yup.

i  and  'ed


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Some things from last night disappeared!!........That would be my guess!!



seems to be as good a guess as any


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Some things from last night disappeared!!........That would be my guess!!



what did yall do last  night


----------



## Otis (Jun 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think I'll go hang out in the Swap n Sell forum. There's only 6 viewing presently. That just isn't enough..


 

idgit....go take another pill and chase it with some tequilla


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

slip said:


> yup.
> 
> i  and  'ed



shoot I decide to study one nite and its Tuffs last I'd trade three points on that quz to do it different


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> what did yall do last  night



Just leave it go your still a youngin


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

can i start the new drivlker if i can help me with a name


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think I'll go hang out in the Swap n Sell forum. There's only 6 viewing presently. That just isn't enough..


Do they have an occupancy rating in there??......Is there room for one more??


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Do they have an occupancy rating in there??......Is there room for one more??



I dunno lets check


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> what did yall do last  night


Just a Little


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just a Little



can i start the drivler


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I heard you're next..


I heard the same thing...............



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think I'll go hang out in the Swap n Sell forum. There's only 6 viewing presently. That just isn't enough..


Don't go getting in truble, ya hear?? 



deerehauler said:


> I had interesting reading last night lets just say that


 for not making copys!!



slip said:


> the kind of rules that if broken get you banned? maybe?


duh, ya think? 



slip said:


> yup.
> 
> i  and  'ed


 You tooo!! 



Seth carter said:


> can i start the new drivlker if i can help me with a name


Nope, it was promised to Resica.............. but if he's not around, I think it needs to be:
As The Driveler Turns............
One Life to Drivel..............
The Days of our Driveling........


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just a Little



musta been a little lot


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just a Little



YOU TOOOO?????


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I
> 
> for not making copys!!
> 
> ...



I didnt want to get involved in that one


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nope, it was promised to Resica.............. but if he's not around, I think it needs to be:
> As The Driveler Turns............
> One Life to Drivel..............
> The Days of our Driveling........



Its startin to look like who can go through 20pages with out gettin banded


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I heard the same thing...............
> 
> 
> Don't go getting in truble, ya hear??
> ...



ok if she aint here by 990 im posting it


----------



## slip (Jun 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You tooo!!





Keebs said:


> YOU TOOOO?????



thats what you get for sleeping!

you miss all the good stuff.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> I didnt want to get involved in that one


Copying & pasting is NOT getting involved, it's for........ uuumm, prosperity purposes!, yeah, that's it! 



Hankus said:


> Its startin to look like who can go through 20pages with out gettin banded


 It ISN'T that hard!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

do   it seth do it


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2010)

slip said:


> thats what you get for sleeping!
> 
> you miss all the good stuff.



I ain't no nite owl like some of you folks!  
that's what we got the nite shifters for!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey who wants to ride in da back of my truck???


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> It ISN'T that hard!!



jus seems that the last few have ended with banned under somebodys handle


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

its posted


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey who wants to ride in da back of my truck???



only if yer lettin me set down my beer first


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

do it seth


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

idjit jumped the gun  seth


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

give us the link seth you idgit


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey who wants to ride in da back of my truck???


Are we going huntin pine trees????? 



Hankus said:


> jus seems that the last few have ended with banned under somebodys handle



well, just look at the track records before you jump too conclusions............. 

Ok, ya'll have at it............... Slim? Slip? Rutt???  Take notes for me............. PWEASE????????????


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> idjit jumped the gun  seth



owch ya idjit


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2010)

greetings fellow drivelers!
Man, what a day. Let me go get my Hungry Man salisbury steak(one full pound of food!) outta the microwave and start backtracking. And yes, i know about Tuffy.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> well, just look at the track records before you jump too conclusions.............
> 
> Ok, ya'll have at it............... Slim? Slip? Rutt???  Take notes for me............. PWEASE????????????



I didnt jump I jus didnt figger to lose em that qwik


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> greetings fellow drivelers!
> Man, what a day. Let me go get my Hungry Man salisbury steak(one full pound of food!) outta the microwave and start backtracking. And yes, i know about Tuffy.



new drivler is posted


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> greetings fellow drivelers!
> Man, what a day. Let me go get my Hungry Man salisbury steak(one full pound of food!) outta the microwave and start backtracking. And yes, i know about Tuffy.



howdy bamer see ya in the next one


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

last post


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

last post slip


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

slip?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Slip ya gived up?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> can i start the drivler


Son if you are feeling froggy ......Jump!!



Keebs said:


> YOU TOOOO?????


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

the last post


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2010)

greetings drivelers!
hungry man salisbury steak at 11:30pm for dinner. what a day!


----------

